#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 巡禮．緣起【2015.11/4 夜更十三章】

## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.1
寒冷的北風雖然依舊呼嘯，卻漸漸少了氣勢。燦爛的金陽釋著溫煦，暖和了大地上的一切。

春天悄悄地來了。它抹著淡淡的笑意，輕巧地穿梭在森林中，城鎮中，令人感到了由衷的喜悅。蟄伏了幾個月，早耐不住孤寂的生物們迫不及待地出現。

一片欣欣向榮。

「呼呀─」身在森林之中，迎著晨曦的方向，伊格爾伸了個大懶腰。空氣清新地彷彿要沁出水來。

頭上的耳朵輕輕顫動，尾巴也微微搖晃著。小少年此時的心情相當愉快，臉上有著淡淡的笑靨。

「伊格爾！」不遠處木屋方向傳來呼喚。「好了沒有？要出發了唷！」

「嗯！」少年綻放燦爛笑容，奔了回去。「來了！」

? ? ? ? ? ?

「哥，小伊，路上小心喔。」梅爾娜把行李遞給兩人。

「弟弟，要跟好伊凡，不能亂跑喔！」克里莎把打包完的食物交出。

今天，伊凡與伊格爾要出門，準備去參加燄雷．艾洛雷克斯基家所舉辦的「皇祭」。

因為路瑟尼亞家三人與此一家族為舊識，因此便受邀參加他們的百年大祭。

「嗯！那…克里莎姐姐，梅爾娜姐姐，掰掰！」伊格爾開心地揮手。

「梅爾，姐姐，我們走囉。」高大青年微笑。

「慢走喔！」兩姐妹喊道。

　° ° ° ° ° °

艾洛雷克斯基家族承接上古元素龍神血脈以來，首次打破了一脈單傳的傳統。

至今，第一百七十三代王族繼承者有兩位，是一對剛滿十歲的雙胞胎兄弟。

哥哥的名字是帕格薩斯，弟弟則叫做星烈焰。

哥哥理所當然地被立為皇子，但是本人（龍？）卻對此十分有意見。

「為什麼是我當皇子啊？阿焰溫柔敦厚外加行事詳實，他比較適合啦！」

「吃屁啦你！溫柔？我，我才沒有溫柔勒！你眼睛瞎了是不是？」

身為皇子卻沒什麼王族自覺的帕格，平日隨性散漫，整天宅在房裡打混。但是天賦能力與資質甚高，對體術完全沒有興趣的他，倒把術法學到全大陸頂尖的程度。可惜的是，他先天在眼睛上有瑕疵，所以總是帶著一副厚重的黑框眼鏡。

另外，一切政務與文書事務也難不倒這隻宅龍，只是他懶得改而已。

相對地，弟弟星焰就比較「正常」（？）。

天賦能力與資質不輸自己哥哥，又勤奮好學的星焰，魔武雙修的他武藝高強，雖然術法只到中上水準，但是實力也不可小覷。

個性比起足不出戶的帕格來說，外向活潑許多。

這對兄弟的感情十分融洽，只不過彼此不承認，常常打打鬧鬧的。直至今日。

皇祭是崇敬歷代君王與龍神的節慶，更是宣告皇室繼承人的大日子。

便是明日。

　　? ? ? ? ? ?

雲蛟淵澤，燄雷．艾洛雷克斯基家本家，皇子房間。

管家正在門外，與門內少年對話。

「殿下，……」年老的家僕叫著。

「幹什麼啊！」有些不耐煩，少年稚嫩的聲音大叫。

「明天是皇祭首日，您應該要先行出面接待貴賓才是…」

「嘎吼！那叫阿焰去就好了啦！我很忙欸！」名為帕格薩斯的少年大手一揮，差點摔掉手中的冒險小說。「我還有三集要看！再說啦！」

「星焰王子殿下正在習武……」家僕吞吞吐吐。

「那去叫他啊！」帕格大叫。

「呃…臣下…」

「喔喔喔喔好啦好啦！」帕格閤起手中的書，往疊滿一堆少年漫畫和小說的書桌重重放下。「我去叫他總滿意了吧！」

咻地一聲，直接瞬移出去。

「唉…」家僕無奈至極，卻也只能無可奈何地搖頭嘆氣。

? ? ? ? ? ? 

雲蛟淵澤附近林地。

「喝！」三尺長劍刀鋒芒閃，與面前銳勢難擋的短刀格抵著，微動之間金石交鳴。咬牙點地迴身，執著長劍的少年再度展開凌厲攻勢。

疲憊的短刀手架擋了幾回，露出了上盤防禦上的破綻。少年見機不可失，趁勢挑飛短刀後，朝前一刺─

「阿焰！」有些氣急敗壞的大叫聲突然響起。

「嘎啊？」下意識回應，攻勢瞬間凝固了。

「喂喂那邊那位刀子飛走的同胞，先下去休息吧！今天先練到這裡。」帕格薩斯出現在不遠處的樹上。「阿焰，回去了啦！」

「喔…哥你來幹什麼啊！」星焰應聲，有點不情願地問道。「我才練了一個下午欸！」

「有事啦笨蛋。」帕格無聊地掏掏耳朵。「啊不然我幹嘛沒事拋下我的書和紅茶來找你？」

「切。」星焰哼了聲。「什麼事啊？」

「皇祭的事啦。」帕格躍下樹枝。「走吧回去討論囉。」

「喔。」星焰點頭。

突然，接近水淵的方向一片強光鵠起。

「嘎這是啥毀啦！」「什麼東西啊！」

兩兄弟視野瞬間陷入完全的白色，刺痛他們的眼睛。

等視力恢復正常…

「這裡是哪裡啊阿焰？」帕格推了推眼鏡。「好霧喔。」

「我哪知道。」星焰聳肩。「我看不到啊。」

他們發現周圍並不是原先所在的森林，而是一片白霧瀰漫的…的什麼？

「啊靠！」帕格大叫。「我們...踩在...澤水上啊呀啊啊啊！」

兄弟倆正飄浮在雲蛟淵澤水上的30公分處 。

「嗚哇啊，我們要怎麼回家啊哥哥...」感到有些害怕的星焰拉著帕格的衣角。

「我哪知道啊…」帕格的嘴角抽了幾下。

突然，霧氣中出現了一頭巨大的灰龍，張牙舞爪地飛向兄弟兩人。

「唔啊啊！」帕格驚叫，本能性的做出反應。「火牆術！」

灼紅火焰構築成一道密且厚地牆，欲阻擋來襲。

不料，高速飛行的灰龍只從嘴裡轟出了一個濁白色的火球，火牆就散去成無形。

「這…」星焰吃驚地瞪眼。哥哥上個月早已考過了S級魔導師的認證，實力已不容輕視。就算並非最強，已知Z,X,S級職業強者全大陸根本不超過300位，而且大部分都已經是年紀一大把的老怪物，再不然就是早一腳踏進棺材裡……難不成，他們今天遇到的，是個不世出的頂尖強者嗎？

星焰的心中直覺，這頭灰龍不但實力遠高過他們倆，可能早已突破X...甚至Z！

思考至此（才過不到兩秒），星焰抹了抹額邊的冷汗。

「愣什麼啊阿焰！...火之怒！」帕格大叫，奮力地對抗著灰龍。

「哥…！」星焰回喊。「小心！…這隻龍可能超過X級，不要硬拼啊！」

「我知道─！」體力不太充足的帕格臉色蒼白地大叫，倉促地閃過幾發白色火焰。「這隻...不是普通的龍啊阿焰，這是頭骨龍啊！Z級巔峰的骨龍王啊！」

號稱最高階的…不死系王者？

「可惡！」星焰大叫，手中長劍亮起光華「我跟你拼了！刃舞！」

手起劍落，聲勢驚人的劍刃風暴朝骨龍王呼嘯而去。後者不躲不閃，以血肉破敗的骨翼扛下攻擊後，身形掉轉朝兩人甩出長尾，帶起了大量的死氣與白濁火焰。

「流炎舞！」「殘月劍法！」兄弟倆有默契地對視一眼，發出有些稚嫩地大吼，分別做出攻擊。龐大數量的火焰隕石從天而降，化掉白火的攻擊；凌厲的劍式帶著殺氣，如狂風暴雨般砍向面前的骨龍王。

慘白頭骨眼框中的血紅火焰跳躍著，正散發著混合死氣的強大龍威。…

兩隻初出茅蘆的小龍，真足以扛下死靈之皇骨龍王的攻勢嗎？

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.2

「伊凡哥，我們要在那個家族待幾天？」離雲蛟淵澤越來越近，在一樹下休息整裝時，伊格爾突然問。

「喔，大概五天跑不掉吧？」伊凡喝著瓶中清澈透明的酒水，微笑著說。「第一天叫做祭典之日，第二天是賽者之日，第三天是狂宴之日……嗯嗯，我們提前一天來訪，再加上有事多留一天…五天喔。」

「喔。」伊格爾乖巧地點點頭。

伊凡人真的很好，畢竟當初也是他把伊格爾撿回家的。

如果沒發現，那麼當時應該只會有隻銀狼的屍體，不會有現在活蹦亂跳的小少年。

「嗯…？」習慣性地嗅了嗅周遭，伊格爾疑惑地歪了歪頭。「伊凡哥，有個很怪的味道。」

「喔？我也感覺到一股奇怪的威壓呢...」伊凡微微皺眉。「而且是雲蛟那一帶的樣子吶…」

兩人都感到一股模糊地不安與危險。

微風輕吹，帶走了那抹奇怪的氣味。但是他們依舊沒有鬆懈下來，有些緊繃地注意著四周。

難不成在這節骨眼上，雲霆淵生變？

與燄雷龍族一向有所紛爭的一族──風暴鸞鳶，此時應該是要準備傳統祭儀的時間，理應沒有餘裕來騷擾外族才是。

那麼剛剛所發現的怪象又該怎麼解釋？

「伊凡哥，要去看看嗎？」伊格爾望著青年思索的面容。「還是要繼續趕路呀？」

「嗯…」抓抓頭髮，伊凡站起身子。「反正既然都在附近，我們順路就去看吧。」

° ° ° ° ° ° 

轟然巨響之後，霧嵐之中更添煙塵漫漫。

「阿焰…！」帕格嘶吼著，跪在倒地的弟弟身旁。「快起來啊，那頭骨龍還…」

兩人身上血跡斑斑。不是肋骨斷裂，就是手腳粉碎型骨折之類的重創，當然內傷也少不了。

「哥哥…對不起…」星焰的淚水滑過灰塵滿布的臉頰。「我還是太弱了…」

「不不不是這樣的，弟…」帕格吼著。

此時藏身大霧中的骨龍王尖嘯一聲，間雜著白濁色的火刃俯衝而下。

「可…惡…啊……！」帕格猛然一回頭，憤怒地咆哮。「雷陣！」

聲勢浩大卻是外強中乾的微弱雷網，朝骨龍的方向飛射。

他自己也很清楚，體力早就已經透支殆盡。要不是憑著自己咬牙苦撐，恐怕早就昏死過去。

全身都痛，全身都累…但是，他拒絕與自己的身體妥協。

星焰，他唯一的弟弟，剛剛幫他擋下了許多次攻擊，掩護他施放術法…現在在無數次愈加乏力的術法治療下卻已不支而倒地，他這個當哥哥的怎麼能說放棄就放棄？

所以……

看著損傷不到一半，正在天空中張牙舞爪破除雷網的骨龍王，帕格漸漸冷靜下來，蔚藍的雙眼開始閃爍赤紫色的光芒。

「哥…！」星焰朦朧的眼睛捕捉到了異樣，掙扎著叫道。「絕對，絕對不可以使用那個！…」

「阿焰！現在管不了那麼多了啦！」帕格大叫。

深吸口氣，他望著空中準備又要攻擊的骨龍王，雙掌平啟──

「以雷暴鬥尊科羅爾莫與流爓使徒波里艾米亞之名，我是炎與雷的後世，超凡術法與元素的駕馭者。……丹紅的阿烈里啊，予我轉換之權；純白的琵亞利呀，賜下淨潔之能──破邪，咒符轉化！」

「哥──！」星焰聲嘶力竭的大喊，無奈已經太遲。

骨龍王發出了彷彿能粉碎靈魂的刺耳尖嘯，眼洞中的靈火劇烈跳動。

帕格的掌心分別飛射出一白一紅的光束，如同兩條鎖鏈般纏住了白森森的枯骨，向下拽拉著。死命咬牙，帕格吼出了結咒語「……奉令！」

眨眼之間，原本強大的骨龍王被層層束縛，在一陣幾乎震破耳膜的尖厲聲音以後，白骨暴裂成塊，靈火被直接抹殺。

收去光束以後，帕格卻也沒閒功夫休息。他痛吼著，身上纏繞著深紅色泛黑的紋咒，不規律地瘋狂扭緊。臉上毫無血色，眼中色彩流轉著混沌。

「哥哥！」星焰低低地叫喊，撐起了上身，勉強地爬向帕格。

「阿焰，不要過來！」帕格大吼出聲，轟然倒下後失去了意識……

此時──

「雪降爪！」

「霜絮之刃！」

兩聲大喊，一幼一長，伴隨著鋪天蓋地的霜刃和冰爪而下，迷霧被一層層破開。

「誰！」星焰發出了虛弱的喊叫。

「我是伊凡．路瑟尼亞。」沉穩的聲線回應。高大青年與銀髮少年進入了星焰的視野中。

來人正是伊凡和伊格爾。

…路瑟尼亞？寒林中的旭冰一族嗎？

「快點……救救我哥哥…」一聽是友好族群，星焰馬上求援。「他剛剛使用了咒符轉化的祕術啊…」

「伊凡哥，那是…？」伊格爾疑惑。

「等等再解釋。我記得你是…雙胞胎的弟弟吧？你們都傷重成這樣，得先回本家！」伊凡沉聲說道，抬手張起一個巨大的傳送陣。「…以凡亞之義，結令！」

青色寒芒一閃，四人消失在淵澤上方。

? ? ? ? ? ?

----------


## 烈焰獸

寫得好精采阿 :jcdragon-want:  超期待下一篇的，對了角色設定可以透露一下嗎OWO (想知道其他朋友的設定)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 寫得好精采阿 超期待下一篇的，對了角色設定可以透露一下嗎OWO (想知道其他朋友的設定)


居然嗎www謝謝烈焰獸的捧場！(鞠躬
角色設定的話目前還沒有完全弄好，不過先透露就沒有新鮮感了(?((遭滅
我會努力讓報名的大家呈現最棒一面的OuO／！

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

抱歉 早上的時後沒有細看 ，現在回來補看w

真得很精彩!兄弟倆才10歲就這麼暴力，那長大該怎麼辦(?

其他獸都被打趴啦ww!

另外抱歉我的腳色設定寫得又臭又長，要是不好發揮，還請帕格放心的砍設定OwOb(??

加油，期待下集!

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 抱歉 早上的時後沒有細看 ，現在回來補看w
> 
> 真得很精彩!兄弟倆才10歲就這麼暴力，那長大該怎麼辦(?
> 
> 其他獸都被打趴啦ww!
> 
> 另外抱歉我的腳色設定寫得又臭又長，要是不好發揮，還請帕格放心的砍設定OwOb(??
> 
> 加油，期待下集!


謝謝路恩的捧場！(鞠躬
只好說因為被打了必須還手然後就一發不可收拾。(((什麼
完整度高的設定我不敢亂動的，相反地這邊感到很有挑戰性！除非必要不然不會改動的www
謝謝閱讀，也請多多包含我還不大成熟的文章了OwQ//

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

寫得不錯呢WW

不過也太暴力些，還跨級挑戰那骨龍王XDDD

總之期待下一篇，跟蒼我的登場www（不知道蒼我會被分為那一等級的強者

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 寫得不錯呢WW
> 
> 不過也太暴力些，還跨級挑戰那骨龍王XDDD
> 
> 總之期待下一篇，跟蒼我的登場www（不知道蒼我會被分為那一等級的強者


謝謝蒼狼哥哥(?
我現在重新loop都覺得自己寫的太暴力了((炸
蒼狼哥哥的角色已經寫到了(你)只是還沒有打完…
敬請期待(?

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.3

艾洛雷克斯基本家方面，伊凡四人灰溜溜地回去之後，費了不少心思將兩位繼承人重創消息壓下，才沒驚動到族長。

傍晚６時許。

「伊凡哥……你說這兩位就是這炎雷龍族的繼承者呀？」歪著頭輪流看著兩張床上的少年，伊格爾輕聲地問一旁正監看著治癒術式的伊凡。

「是啊。他們兩兄弟大概小你不到兩三歲吧。」伊凡點點頭。「哥哥是S級魔導師，弟弟是A級巔峰的魔劍士。」

「好厲害喔…」伊格爾吃驚地說。「不是說到S級的人幾乎都老到快死光了？」

「呼呼，你還敢說啊你。」伊凡被逗笑了。「上個月叫你去考X級，不小心考過的是誰啊？」一面伸手摸摸他的頭髮。

……

讚歎吧，羈旅的靈魂呀！

看，如此豐饒神奇！

天空之上，龍族與隼鷹比翼翱翔；

草原之間，繁花與樹影靈動踊舞；

海洋之中，魚群和沉蛟嬉戲追逐；

大地之上，百獸與萬靈驅馳逡巡。

在這審判曙曦降臨之前，

在那創世微風吹拂之後，

歌詠這世界，頌讚她的富麗吧！……

°。°。°。°。°。°

輕柔清亮歌聲飄入耳中，帕格睜開了眼睛。不知何時，自己已經回到了房間裡面。

隔壁床上躺著星焰，他全身包滿了繃帶，有個淡綠色的治癒法陣正緩緩轉動。

「唔，……」想要起身卻感到頭部劇烈疼痛，帕格忍不住悶哼。「好痛…」

「別亂動啦。」

銀髮少年聽聞動靜之後，自一旁的椅子站起身，出聲說道。

帕格皺了下眉。這人他不認識。

「你是誰？為什麼會在我跟阿焰的房間裡面？」他問道。

「我是伊格爾。」銀髮少年微微一笑，「伊凡哥出去了，要我顧著你們兩個。啊，初次見面請多指教喔。」

「請多指教……我的名字是帕格薩斯。」帕格說。「那剛剛在唱歌的是你嗎？」

「啊……嗯。」伊格爾有些難為情地點了下頭，立耳抖了抖。「伊凡哥說，治癒法陣如果能加乘頌曲的話，效果會更好……」

「謝啦。」戳了戳飄浮在自己頭上的淺綠色法陣，帕格露出了大大的笑容。

「想得起來你暈倒以前的事嗎？」伊格爾問。「伊凡哥說，等你們其中一人醒來就問。」

「這個嘛…」帕格抓抓自己亂七八糟的藍黑色頭髮，「可以不說嗎？」

「這個……」「呼呼，帕格你不說的話，我可能就會不小心讓葛瑞絲知道你們的狀況囉。」門突然打開又閤上，高大青年愉悅地走進室內。

「伊伊伊…伊伊凡…」帕格愣了愣，你怎麼會在這裡……」

事實上，從幾年前有記憶以降，令帕格最恐懼的人不是父母，正是面前一副人畜無害相的高大青年。

「有意見呀？嗯？」伊凡燦爛地笑了笑。「倒是也很久沒見到夏雷諾那老傢伙的人影了…你們兩個竟然在皇祭之前受這麼重的傷，被他們知道你們兄弟倆可吃不完兜著走喔。」

「啊！別跟爸和媽說！」帕格大叫。「而且我們也不是自願和那隻骨龍打的好不好！」

「骨龍？」伊格爾疑惑。「那不是傳說中的……」

「立於不死系頂端的王者。」伊凡說。「龍族死亡之後，有幾種可能性在死去以後變成骨龍。帕格，你應該很清楚吧？」

「嗯嗯。」帕格愣了一下。「怨恨和執念太重無法化解，這是原因一；死亡地點闇元素濃度過高，這是原因二；死亡的三個小時內被死靈法師下咒加工，這是原因三……」

「沒錯。」伊凡露出了令人不寒而慄的燦爛微笑，「既然這麼瞭解它們的可怕之處，又為什麼要把那頭死了快千年的骨龍王詛咒封到自己身上呢？嗯？」

「咦！」伊格爾驚呼。

「呃，這個嘛……」帕格則是一臉尷尬，整個人緩緩往棉被裡滑入。「沒沒沒沒沒有啊，那是錯覺啦，啊哈，啊哈哈哈……」

「還裝蒜啊？」伊凡微瞇起眼。

帕格先是努力逃避青年的視線，然後雙手掩面……正要整隻躲進被子以前，一邊耳朵被直接揪住，不用想也知道是誰動的手。

「嘎嗚，好痛啊啊啊啊啊──！伊凡，算你狠……」一臉苦相的帕格慘叫一聲，從棉被裡鑽出來。「怎麼可以虐待傷者──」

「伊格爾，過來。」完全不理睬帕格亂噴一通的垃圾話，伊凡說。

「嗯？」伊格爾歪了下頭，倒也乖乖走向床旁。

伊凡拉開棉被，「帕格，我要看一下你背後的東西。」

「蛤？為什麼？我後面沒受傷啊。」帕格似乎在裝傻。「我……嘎嗚！哈──啾！」

伊凡伸出手，直接把他身上的東方風格衣袍撕開。蒼白而有些不健康的上半身裸露在空氣中，激的帕格就是一個噴涕。

「伊格爾，等等幫我把他架好。帕格，轉過身背對我。」伊凡不緊不慢地說著。

「好。」伊格爾點點頭。等看清帕格背上的東西時，就連伊凡也倒吸口氣。

那是個盾型，約莫巴掌大小的紋咒。盾形以外三內二五層古代文字包圍，正中央有個灰白色龍頭頭骨的圖像，眼睛位置兩點血紅似乎正緊盯著兩人直瞧。龍首嘴中咬著一把紅褐色斷折的劍，斷刃上纏著青白鎖鏈與黑色荊棘，歪曲而詭異。

「這是……」伊格爾自紋咒表面感受到一股透入心脾的森冷，咬了咬牙。「有大量闇元素的魄壓…」

「帕格，你聽好了。」伊凡難得的面色凝重。「有沒有聽過'異煞'埃羅亞．丹羅？」

「有……。」帕格想了一下。

埃羅亞．丹羅，擁有「異煞」異名的男人，是活躍於死靈法師界，幾百年以前的一方霸主。其著名的咒文風格就是斷折的長劍與相互纏繞的荊棘鎖鏈。

他當時修為早已越過了Z級，是傳說中超越了級等的存在。他的性格十分粗野，具有強烈的野心與心狠手辣的陰毒。他親自下的詛咒，就連自己也畏之唯恐不及──聽說，埃羅亞．丹羅最後便是死於自己所施下的惡咒之中，得年僅僅三十四歲。

「你、你別跟我說，背後的鬼畫符就是……那傢伙的遺愛喔。」帕格的聲音微微顫抖。

「可能性很高。」伊凡說。「你這次馬蜂窩捅得也太大了。」

「伊凡哥，現在該怎麼辦啊？」早就把世界史和許多魔法典籍讀得滾瓜爛熟的伊格爾也有點慌張。「這要是不處理的話……」

「會被詛咒侵蝕，最後發狂而終。死後還不得安寧，甚至會變成不死生物繼續傳導詛咒……」伊凡說。「唉，還真的是很麻煩吶。」

「伊凡，你有辦法嗎？」帕格咬咬牙。

「方法嗎？也不是沒有啦，只不過……」伊凡思考著。

「快說快說！」帕格差點直接從床上跳起來。

「我只能夠壓制與延緩，無法消除詛咒。」伊凡說。「花個幾天時間，利用神聖元素聖光系的法術與其他術式，應該可以有效壓制咒力。但是……」

「但是什麼？」帕格急切地問。

「相應代價可能會奪走你的某些能力或特質。」伊凡說。

「我不在乎！」帕格毫不猶豫。「我還想要活著保護阿焰，還有家族……我不在乎它會搶走我的什麼！」

小小年紀就已經有這般覺悟了嗎──

「這樣嗎……」為其勇氣所動容，伊凡搖搖頭，嘆息。「那麼，就這樣吧。伊格爾，準備──」

他果然沒料錯，帕格的抉擇。

那就試試吧。──
=======
於是這邊是來FT(Freetalk)的帕格！
趕著手機衝1%電的狀況更了兩章，絕對不是這邊突然變勤勞之類的(((你
因為這邊要講一下(?)
最近由於要準備面試與公民專題報告的緣故，所以更文速度爆慢。大家報名的單這邊正努力構想，所以(應該)會盡快釋出…。
4/11~4/13要大學二審面試，所以就早更兩章了…不好意思請大家多包含了(土下坐
謝謝大家的支持與包容(跪地)
__帕格薩斯，040620132144

----------


## 神威白霜

好厲害............

看了我也好想試試看喔...................

----------


## 龍羅炎

一直沒來回應一下~

寫的好棒，好想一直看下去(眼閃閃)!!!!!!!

話說這個詛咒.....我好像會解耶，要不要試試看XD

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 好厲害............
> 
> 看了我也好想試試看喔...................


謝謝白霜的捧場…
不會，不敢當啊(驚恐)
不過請問是想要試什麼…？




> 一直沒來回應一下~
> 寫的好棒，好想一直看下去(眼閃閃)!!!!!!!
> 話說這個詛咒.....我好像會解耶，要不要試
> 試看XD


謝謝夏亞燄的捧場！
目前構思部份已經到了努力解咒階段了XDD((不要自爆進度#
總之這邊一定會繼續努力的wwww

----------


## 神威白霜

是想試寫這樣的文章啦
不過現在是還需要一些靈感才可以啦

但是你的厲害是真的

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 是想試寫這樣的文章啦
> 不過現在是還需要一些靈感才可以啦
> 
> 但是你的厲害是真的


祝福你靈感早日叩門(?)
其實我覺得我和那些真正會寫的作家比起來還差得遠了…真的沒有那麼好，我還在努力。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.4

「純白之琵亞利與父神在上──大能予以吾等，佞邪化虛……」伊凡開始頌唸著咒文。

「唔。」被伊格爾架住的帕格悶哼一聲，擰緊了眉頭。

背後一陣灼燙，彷彿有熾熱鐵板貼在自己身上。但詭異的是，另一股莫名的寒冷卻突然衝出，張牙舞爪地在體內肆虐。

「嘎……啊啊啊啊──！」低吼出聲，帕格握拳的雙手隱約現出爪形，狠狠刺進自己掌中，殷紅的血珠汩汩流出。

「……驅祓一切不潔之力，壓鑄所有無解之式……」伊凡持續唸著祝禱咒文，一圈直徑約有三米的繁複金色法陣成形在他們周圍。「……虛若實，實為幻，幻無涯……」

「呃…嗚…」額頭爆出青筋。

一番折騰之下，床邊側坐的帕格掙扎力道越來越強，還隱隱散發著一股渾厚卻不祥的魄壓。

「伊凡哥，我這裡快要頂不住了！」伊格爾叫道，胳膊硬是架著帕格不放。

魄壓逐漸加強，促使伊格爾逼出全身力量抵抗著。好幾次幾乎快要跪下，卻一一憑著毅力咬牙撐了過去。

如此嬴弱的身子怎麼可能激起如此大的力量？是詛咒在發威嗎？

「可惡…有點難辦了。」伊凡皺眉，看著對方不規則地喘息著，問道。「帕格？」
咒文早已唸畢。

他沒想到這詛咒蠻橫到這種地步。連聖術也無法產生效用嗎？

「我……還可以……」帕格奮力擠出幾個字來，試著遏止自己無意識的動作。「死……不了的……」

雖然天生有些虛弱，龍族的肉體強韌程度可非浪得虛名。

「伊凡…我想到一個辦法…」帕格很努力地說，手顫動地指向一旁書架上的某處。

看到他眼中已經有些黯淡卻又不肯服輸的火光，本來想阻止的伊凡只好作罷，任由他說完話。

「第二層…一本黑色的，有銀色標題的書後面…可能有用得上的東西…」

伊凡趕緊走去，抽起一本名為「五十個已失傳禁咒介紹」的書，問道：「這本嗎？」

「……」帕格一望見那本書，輕點了下頭後馬上暈了過去。

伊格爾發現帕格癱倒，詢問似地望著伊凡。

「把他放著吧。」隨手丟了個束縛鎖鏈後，伊凡嘆息。

何苦呢…

但是，為了保護家人的那份真心，連他也不敢輕視。

造化嗎？真是弄人呢。

伊凡一邊想，一邊招手喚伊格爾，自己則是在書架空出書的那層地方摸索著。

不一會聽見一聲「喀」，伊凡一抓便拽出一個不起眼的塊狀物。

這方塊約四分之一手掌見方大小，通體漆黑，盒頂與底都刻著密密麻麻的咒印。

「咦？」伊格爾嗅了嗅。「伊凡哥，這是…？」

「……」沒有回應的伊凡面色凝重。在手中聚起一小團聖光之後，他把光球拍到方塊上面。

接觸到時，聖光立馬消失，彷彿是被吸收一般。接著「噗」地一聲，方塊上浮出一團暗紫色的光芒。

黑暗元素？

「……果然沒錯。」伊凡抿抿唇，看著方塊的眼神複雜起來。

「什麼呀？」伊格爾一團霧水。

「有沒有聽過列克拉涅之淚？」伊凡說。

列克拉涅之淚？

傳說世界草創之時，創世三神之一的「輪迴神」列克拉涅．擇爾，在聽取「毀滅神」卡厄絲．都姆對於末世的預言時，一語未發，只有流下了三滴淚水。

被淚水所濺濕的土地凝成了岩石，獲得了神力──也就是輪迴再生的力量。任何屬性的無生命物體，只要碰觸到它，就會完全被反轉成相反的事物。

這種極為稀有的特殊岩石，自此被稱為「列克拉涅之淚」。

「有……」伊格爾嚇得不輕。「那個，真的是那種詭異的東西？」

「是。」伊凡說。「帕格那小子從哪裡搞來這東西的？這麼大一塊，要是被知道了……整個大陸的人們只怕都會拼死拼活地來搶。」

簡直像是個扔進餓鬼群裡的超大香餑餑。

「帕格是要我們用這個處理詛咒嗎？」伊格爾也不笨，立刻推敲出帕格的用意。

「是啊。但是這還是難辦吶。」伊凡。

孤注一擲試試嗎？

簡直是場豪賭！

「唔……？」猶豫不決的當兒，另一頭的床上卻冒出聲音來。

雙胞胎的弟弟，星焰醒來了。

「唔嗯，這裡是……欸？」星焰叫道。「什麼時候回來房間裡了啊！」

明明上一秒的記憶還在淵澤上頭…為什麼睜眼時已經躺在自己床上了。

動動身子，傷害基本上已經好了七七八八。本能地仰頭一望，看到了個淺綠色法陣正飄著轉動。

治癒法陣？

傻呼呼地掃視四周，才發現房裡除了自己與哥哥以外的另兩人。

「伊凡？還有……那個誰呀。」星焰沒頭沒腦地問。「什麼時候回來的呀？」

「不久前。」伊凡一臉無奈。「你睡傻了嗎？」

「哪有啊。」星焰嘟嚷，一個鯉魚打挺跳下床，在伊格爾驚訝的目光下走近。「哥哥他…還好嗎？」

與帕格幾乎一致的臉上帶有憂色。

「伊格爾，你說給他聽吧。」伊凡揉揉太陽穴，繼續糾結著黑色方塊的使用方式。

「喔，好。」伊格爾點點頭。「你的哥哥，他現在……」

星焰認真地聽著，火紅色的眼睛越瞪越大。最後是一聲怒喝。

「渾帳哥哥！這個……笨蛋！」星焰吼道。「就快要皇祭了他又是在搞哪齣啊！明明先天就早產還玩什麼命！嫌自己活得不耐煩嗎！」

「早……早產？」伊格爾愣著。「你們不是……雙胞？」

「的確是沒錯，可是……！」星焰說道。「我孵化的時間，足足比哥他晚了十七天！」

那還是雙胞胎？伊格爾呆呆地在心裡吐槽。

「為什麼？」忍不住問了。

「因為他是被強行取出的啊！」星焰說。

越來越誇張了……怎麼什麼事都被自己給碰著，這該是一個什麼樣的節奏呢。

伊格爾正想再問，不料伊凡此時卻開了口。「星焰？」

「什麼事啊，伊凡？」星焰問。

「你哥這塊列克拉涅哪來的？」伊凡揚揚手中物。

星焰罕見地露出沉思的表情。

「嗯，一段時間的事了吧？老哥沒和我講過，我就只知道有這個東西而已。」星焰說。

「這真不是我擅長的領域啊…」伊凡無奈。

他從兜裡拿出了一顆六角淡紫水晶，朝它灌注些許魔力。

「通訊水晶！」識貨的星焰驚呼。

無暇多作理睬，在水晶發光後伊凡立馬對其喊著：「有人在嗎！」

「嗯。」有點冷的男聲

「哥哥，我一直都在唷。」克里莎的聲音。

「嘛，怎麼啦？我才剛睡完午覺……」不認識的悠閒男聲。

「在在在，煩死了。」依舊不認識的冷酷男聲。

「在喔。」穩重男聲。

一旁兩少年似乎齊齊傻住了。

「只有你們五個？好吧…」伊凡沒有停頓太久。「誰對解除詛咒一類比較擅長的？」

「對不起，哥哥…我只會下咒…」克里莎帶著歉意的聲音。

「喔！那我不太行。」悠閒男聲。

「會。…」冷靜男聲。

「遇到什麼事了？我應該可以幫忙看看。」穩重男聲。

伊凡挑眉，勾起一抹微笑。

「那就謝謝大家了吶，我給個座標──」

沒過多久。

「轟！」突然房間巨響，好像是有人「掉」了下來，激起了一陣薄煙。

「哇！」

「呃啊！」

嚇得夠嗆的兩少年。

「呼呼…」伊凡瞇眼一笑，對著緩緩自煙中站起身的兩個人影說道：「既然來了，那真的得好好謝謝你們了…。」

煙霧散去，原地站著兩位獸人。

「好久不見了，路瑟尼亞一族的伊凡。」其中一位擁有白色毛髮靛藍色雙眼，手中握有一根銀色法杖的狼獸青年說著。

「…嗨。」另一位擁有綠瞳綠鱗的龍獸青年只是輕輕點頭，但眼神相當友善。

「…伊凡哥？」伊格爾呆呆望著三人。

並不是完全不認識，不過…

雖然不認識，不過星焰認為應該是要幫助哥哥的人。

此時龍獸走近，以詢問的眼神望著伊凡。

「羅炎，你是在問誰需要幫忙吧？」伊凡了然，指指昏死的帕格。「就是那邊躺著的小鬼吶。」…

「伊格爾？」另一頭，溫和的狼獸青年瞟見認識的獸耳少年。「多年不見，你已經長大了呀。」

「嗯，蒼煌哥哥好久不見！」伊格爾開心地跑了過去。

伸手摸了摸伊格爾柔軟的銀色頭髮，蒼煌微笑。

然後星焰徹底無言了。

這…這這活脫脫是在摸小狗吧！伊格爾，伊凡不是說你是狼族嗎！狼族的尊嚴去哪了！…還滿意的嗚嗚叫蹭蹭臉是哪招啊啊啊啊啊！

到床邊角落去畫圈圈徹底崩壞的星焰，淚汪汪地看著床上依然昏睡的帕格，十分灰心地說道。

「哥哥…我覺得你可能沒救了…」

=============
帕格的FT時間
安安大家別拍打本宅，這又是新的一章((爆
蒼狼哥與夏亞的角色登場！ 終於 ！雖然我覺得寫得有點卡可能還得再修就是。…
今天簡報再度被罵下臺，無心上課就來填坑了。
最近心情各種複雜啊…(望天)
所以出現惡搞的段子請大家多多包(guan)含(ai)了(你)
明天沒意外的話要練習資工的面試，說不準還可能出現新章節…總之，我會盡我的所能的。
__帕格薩斯，040720132255

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.5

鬧騰半天，四人才都圍到床邊。

「這是幾百年前那個人類所留下的惡咒？」蒼煌問。

帕格看起來已經有所緩和，只是四周依然有著詭異的魄壓存在。

「是啊。說起來還真是大膽，竟然敢使用轉移。」伊凡說，把手中把玩著的黑色方塊遞給羅炎。「你的看法呢？」

「……」不發一語，羅炎盯著方塊一會，接過後猛地掀開棉被。

帕格暈睡著，因為剛才咒力的作用，使得皮膚有些出汗發紅，但詛咒所附著的背部卻一片死白。

蒼煌若有所思。

不料最先開口的竟是向來寡言的羅炎。

「這詛咒，是活的。」他說。「用黑石，難辦。」

「活的！」星焰驚呼。「為什麼…？」

羅炎沒有立刻回答，只是輕輕地把帕格翻到背後，並伸出爪掌在附近凝聚一團紫色電光。

在眾人目睹下，帕格那猙獰的詛咒印記上正咬著劍的骨龍頭顱，血紅眼猛爆出死白火焰，硬是化掉了紫雷。

隨後發出一聲淒厲的尖吼，火焰竟纏上羅炎懸著的手爪！

臨危不亂的龍獸青年眼色閃過一絲鄙夷，抬爪反扣住宛如實體的火焰。

「離，破邪。」輕聲唸著，火焰潰散而去，連詭異魄壓也退散許多。

「這個…」伊格爾除了驚訝以外，更深的是畏懼。「那條骨龍還沒有死嗎？」

「早死了，不過不算死透。」看出端倪的蒼煌說。「以前在神殿內部的記載裡看過類似的東西…這似乎稱做附魂詛咒。」

附魂詛咒，即是附有怨魂於中的詛咒。這類詛咒帶有無生物的特性，卻擁有活物的魂魄，猶如懂得思考的妖物一般，非生亦非死。

這種詛咒會同時攻擊被施咒者身體上與心靈上最脆弱的地方，最終取代宿主的靈魂，是種極為惡毒的禁咒，因此早已被禁止使用近千年。

「糟糕啊啊啊！哥哥的眼睛！」星焰驚叫。「它如果攻擊雙眼，老哥一定會瞎掉啊！」

羅炎皺眉，把帕格安成仰躺。伸手撥開他的眼珠一瞧。

乖乖不得了。

無神雙眼原先應該是一藍一紫的，此刻一片渾沌。而人形狀態該有的圓形瞳孔，此刻卻是原形狀態的狹長獸瞳。

像是有所感應一般，星焰發出痛苦的輕哼。在伊格爾等人疑惑的視線下，他說：「我感覺到哥哥他…快要醒了。可是好像有點奇怪……」

居然是罕見的雙胞胎共感？但是「有點奇怪」？這是什麼意思？

「嘎…吼！」帕格突然發出一聲混濁的龍吼。一躍跳下床鋪，帕格眼中僅存本能的獸性。

「小心！」伊凡喊道，抽出了腰間的長軍刀，其他人也各自準備。

雙手化為猙獰的深藍色龍爪，帕格一厲眼，與周身濁白火浪朝著正因龍威而無法動彈的伊格爾撲去。

「嗚…」伊格爾早看見了狂化帕格的動作，無奈卻逃不開。

不是不逃，而是無法逃。

蒼煌見狀舉起手中法杖，拋了一圈燦金法陣。

「隔滅，起！」

得到襄助的伊格爾瞬間覺得身子一輕，立刻毫不猶豫地順勢閃至一旁，雙手捏為爪狀一揮。

「冰嵐刃！」

隨著動作，空間中猛然暴起無數由冰所成的刀刃，朝帕格飛去。

火浪被捲開些許，而後者卻不躲不閃，硬扛著刀傷發出怒吼。同時，腳下地面出現一圈極為繁複的法陣。

「快阻止我哥！那是禁咒啊！」嘟眼一瞧星焰驚吼，想衝去阻攔。

「沒問題的。」蒼煌揚起通體銀光乍現的法杖。地面亮起猶如水波的漣漪，白火在震盪之中很快地消佚不見，還讓法陣的光澤黯淡不少。

「星焰放心。」羅炎擋下背後衝動的少年，雙爪長刀上散發著亮銀色的鬥氣。

高跳上空，一紅一藍的眼睛緊盯目標，以萬夫莫敵的氣勢狠狠劈下刀刃。

鬥氣炸裂，法陣缺了一角便停止轉動，還瞬間使帕格肩上挨了一刀，使他憤怒地痛吼。

同時蒼煌的法杖前端甩出一團嫩綠光芒，朝帕格而去。

「力量，還給你。」

「噗啪。」

帕格倒下。

伊凡隨手又是一串禁錮鎖鏈，確實地把赤著上半身已倒地的少年五花大綁地捆好。

這就完了？

伊格爾甩甩手，很是無奈地拉拉出神的星焰。

大概是受到打擊了吧。

「幸好…謝謝蒼煌哥哥。」走回床邊看伊凡把帕格扔回被窩順便療傷，伊格爾說。

「不客氣。」蒼煌笑了一下，緩緩收去方才化出的骨翅。

「好啦。」伊凡收起輕鬆神情，正色望向蒼煌。「剛剛…蒼煌先生最後弄出的是什麼？已經有對策了？」

方才，平凡無奇的一團力量立馬讓狂化的帕格伏誅(?)了。

那是什麼？

「那是我剛才用黑石反轉出來的。」蒼煌沉穩地解釋。「濁白火焰碰觸列克拉涅之淚之後，被轉成那樣的亮綠色火焰。如果說白火是死火，那綠火就是活火。大概兩者是對剋的吧。」


「所以因為這樣，哥哥就暈過去了？」總算鎮定的星焰擔憂地問。

「嗯。」羅炎點頭。

「所以現在算是……找到一些治療的線索了嗎？」伊格爾問道，望著滿頭大汗不醒的帕格。

不知道為什麼，總覺得這個比自己還小的龍族少年與自己有所相關。明明素昧平生，明明一切都不同，為什麼才只是一個照面就覺得似曾相識？

不知道為何很想幫上些什麼。

「算是吧。」發現伊格爾的認真，伊凡微笑。「總比什麼都不知道的好，不是嗎？」

「嗯！」伊格爾露出朝氣蓬勃的燦爛笑容，雙耳開心地抖了抖。「真的很謝謝伊凡哥哥、蒼煌哥哥還有羅炎哥哥！希望之後都可以當上好朋友。」

「我也是，謝謝大家願意幫助我家老哥！…」星焰用力一鞠躬。

眾人相視而笑。
===========
依然很吵的FT(?)可省略不看
專注填坑二十年。(不對
於是本宅已經確定面試時程表了。但是有些沒幹勁……
所以只好再壓榨自己擠出一章，不然很無聊。(。
簡報已經修到不能再修，再被老師退貨的話就沒有機會了…為了分攤注意力也只能想辦法做其他事。
三次元的雜事暫且擱置，言歸正傳。
又是一章， 上課不專心的證明 ，本宅胡思亂想的証據！(不
打鬥場面果然不是自己所擅長的…還是很卡，看來我還是得多多練習。各位覺得如何呢？歡迎大家的拍打指導，本宅會努力改進的……
P.S：如果開了主角們的FT單元有獸想看嗎？(並沒有#
__帕格薩斯，040820132235

----------


## 龍羅炎

感謝大大的更新>W<

我的初登場也太酷了吧!直接瞬移到人家家裡XD

我的本命終於發揮了QWQ神職者的修鍊有效了~

期待下次更新~>WO

我的獸設~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.6

艾洛雷克斯基本家，大廳。

本是負責守備的侍衛們被集結在一位亮金髮色、相貌英武的龍獸人面前。

「夏雷諾族長大人…」侍衛隊長看來有些惶惑。

到底發生什麼事情，使向來脾氣溫潤的族長現出慍色？

「聽說幾個時辰以前，我兒子他們回來了？」夏雷諾的海藍色眼珠緊盯著侍衛隊長。「龍影呢？」

以前只要帕格和星焰出門後回到主宅，門口的侍衛都會通報。那麼為什麼他明明感覺到兩兄弟的氣息，卻沒有來自門衛的消息？

總不可能是偷懶。

「稟報族長大人，我們都沒有看到兩位少主……」侍衛隊長回答著，感到更加迷惑。

同仁們如果有事一定也會讓他知道，重點是他根本沒接到任何通知啊？

「那麼，你們難道是懷疑我的力量？」夏雷諾橫眉倒豎。

「不敢……」侍衛隊長低頭。

正當狀況有些僵持時，一個溫和的聲音響起。

「夏雷諾啊，你是要找帕格他們嗎？」

正是伊凡，自樓梯上步下。

「伊凡？你怎麼會在這裡？」夏雷諾驚訝地望著淡金髮青年。

「剛剛到不久就遇到你家的兒子們，因為想說等你回來要給個驚喜就先一起藏著了吶。」伊凡慢悠悠地說。

「好像不小心造成大家的麻煩了啊…真是不好意思。」

直接瞬間移動造成的元素波動處理完以後才猛然想到他們兄弟倆的行蹤問題，也只好避重就輕。

「得了吧你，看起來一點道歉的意思都沒有。」夏雷諾舒了口氣，苦笑著說。「你又不是不知道我多疼兒子。」

關心則亂啊。

「知道是知道，可別疼壞了吶。」伊凡意有所指地微微瞇眼。「說到這個，這幾年來北方的騷亂你知道吧，似乎又有獸族同胞遭殃了…」

「是啊。…伊凡，進來書房聊聊吧？好久不見了。」夏雷諾愣了一下，隨即問道。

畢竟有些事可不適合公開討論。

「樂意之至。」伊凡笑了笑，跟上對方的步伐。

巧妙地岔開話題，兩人開始討論起周遭世界情勢。

====

斯多姆河中下游平原，某族密宅。

「…確認情報無誤？」陰冷的語調。

「是的。我們在輪迴神殿的探子剛剛傳書，神諭指出新一代巡禮者們已經『入世』了。」微微熒光閃爍的通訊水晶傳來聲音。

「地點在哪裡？」陰冷聲音問著，在水晶的光輝下隱隱可看出有些陰騖的側影。

「北方，絕際山脈以南。」水晶處頓了頓。「離您以前的居住地相當接近，可能…」

「給我閉嘴。」陰冷聲音低喝。「別忘了那位大人說過的話。為了我等的目的，必須得拋棄過往的一切…！」

「是…。」

----------

「……巡禮…地點……絕際以南…」

奇怪，好像有人在說話？

一位穿著白色裝甲的藍鱗龍族青年，正伏在一幢舊屋附近聽牆角。

這一帶是嵐翼龍族群居地中少有的荒廢區，理論上來說應該沒有獸或人在才對……

光天化日之下可以排除有鬼魂的可能性，那麼說話的到底是誰？

「烈焰隊長？」不遠處另一位淺綠鱗甲的龍族青年走近，伸爪輕輕戳了戳對方。

後者一驚一乍，雖然沒叫出聲但頭角差點就往綠鱗龍族青年戳去。

「呃！…」綠鱗龍族青年勉強閃開，一臉驚詫。

「吉爾，你嚇死我了。」藍鱗龍族青年烈焰有些不滿的說。「真是……你沒聽過龍嚇龍會嚇死龍嗎？」

「隊長抱歉…」綠鱗龍族青年吉爾一臉無辜。「我只是好奇隊長在做什麼…」

烈焰稍微想了一下。

「其他弟兄都回去了嗎？先離開這裡回到中樞，我再跟你說。」烈焰展開收疊在背後的翅膀，飛上空中。「最好別被裡面躲著的東西發現我們。」

「是…。」吉爾應諾，也迅速飛起。

「既然已經來了，那麼何必走呢？兩位。」

正當兩龍要離開時，一股無邊無際的威壓突然爆發。

「吉爾！快飛！」烈焰臉色大變，「快回去中樞回報！」

強大威壓之中包含著無盡的惡意與…來自上位者的氣息？從這種的壓力看來，這個隱藏在廢屋裡的傢伙比他們倆加起來都要強上太多。

不是不想逃，而是根本難以動彈！

這到底是……？

轟地一聲，炸開的木門碎屑四濺。隨著巨響大步踏出的是一位有著燦金色頭髮與灰色眼珠的青年。雖然看來只是個人類，但是外放的氣息卻昭示著他的身份。

居然也是龍族？搞什麼？

「說了不用急著走哇，我的好同胞們。」青年勾起不懷好意的笑容，似乎對於眼前掙扎不已的兩龍相當有興趣。「留下來陪我玩玩如何？」

烈焰咬緊牙關，將吉爾護在身後。

「這人…」吉爾想開口。

「什麼都不用說了，聽好我現在說的每一個字。」烈焰以盡可能快且清楚的方式低聲說道。「我會負責擋住這龍，你回中樞通報一級警告……還有帶上這個。」

一蓬銀帶紅色的火苗舒展在吉爾爪上，卻一點也不燙爪。

「還在說什麼？交待遺言嗎？」青年挑眉，似乎有些不耐煩。

「你到底是誰？」轉身，烈焰正面與謎樣龍族青年對峙。「在嵐翼一族的根據地鬼鬼祟祟地做什麼！」

「我？哼，既然早晚都要死那就讓你們知道我的名字也無妨。」青年不屑。「我是艾諾安．克阿斯，你們就對死神報出我的名號吧！」

語畢一抬手，周圍自天至地，以兩龍為中心的方圓兩米內出現了密密麻麻的風刃。

「就是現在……！」風刃全數向中央襲來的緊要關頭，烈焰突然咆哮。

吉爾身上猛然亮起藍金色光芒，咻地一聲衝破了風刃包圍。

「隊長！烈焰隊長！……」飛出的龍獸青年驚慌地喊著，光芒卻迫使他越飛越遠，很快地便與漸小的呼喚聲一同消失在原處。

「哼，居然逃走了。」青年見狀不怒反笑，似乎打算追擊。

「你的對手是我。」身上只有受到輕微劃傷，烈焰飛上天空。「放馬過來……不論你到底誰來著，我絕對不會讓你傷害我的弟兄們！」

雖然是日炎龍族出身，但此時此刻自己身為嵐翼龍族的巡邏護衛隊長，說什麼都絕對不會讓一直信賴自己的隊員與其他龍被自己一時的疏失給拖累。

所以……

周身的赤紅鬥氣暴漲。緊握以熾白火焰凝聚的長弓，烈焰狠狠地瞪著對方。

「呵，就來看看憑你的實力能不能打敗我？我看，很難呢…」青年嗤笑，雙手處不知何時已是一片詭異的黑色。

「就讓你……與這世界好好見識，何謂虛無吧。」

一邊是不見光明的漆黑，另一邊是如旭陽般耀眼的熾烈白色。究竟誰會贏得勝利女神的青睞？

======
帕格吵死人的FT(爆
寫完這段回頭一看，我好像捏到航海王裡仃奇V.S艾斯的梗了(掩臉)
索隆超讚的啊──((閉嘴#
咳咳，總之因為烈焰提醒我就這樣更了。(。
其實很亂...
嗯這次的廢話比較少。(去死
__帕格薩斯，040920132011

----------


## 卡斯特

帕格薩斯寫小說寫的好快0w0(看著自己那原封不動的小說…
而且超精彩的XD

詛咒感覺好強大0A0(好好!(誤
不過蒼煌的能力更強www

感覺烈焰遇到強敵了！看來會有精彩的戰鬥了＞w＜
那麼小說加油嘍~~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿阿～原來我這麼年輕阿XDDD

我怎記得我當初投設定時是希望定位成一個年老長者呀

希望帕格能修改下囉～

另外建議～排版時，可以每一行之間在多空一行

這樣會讓讀者比較好閱讀～

期待下一篇

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 帕格薩斯寫小說寫的好快0w0(看著自己那原封不動的小說…
> 而且超精彩的XD
> 
> 詛咒感覺好強大0A0(好好!(誤
> 不過蒼煌的能力更強www
> 
> 感覺烈焰遇到強敵了！看來會有精彩的戰鬥了＞w＜
> 那麼小說加油嘍~~~


居然XDDDDDDD
有時間上課摸魚就更(乖孩子別學#)
其實我才不會說我的靈感君現在*很想逃跑*哩。(什
蒼煌爺爺(?)的戲份大概不會少到哪去，然後烈焰的苦戰嘛……………(思考)
總之會加油的！





> 阿阿～原來我這麼年輕阿XDDD
> 
> 我怎記得我當初投設定時是希望定位成一
> 個年老長者呀
> 希望帕格能修改下囉～
> 
> 另外建議～排版時，可以每一行之間在多
> 空一行
> 這樣會讓讀者比較好閱讀～
> ...


咦咦??!!!
這邊一開始是想說不要寫得太年長…駐顏有術？((你
排版和用詞會儘速修正的，謝謝蒼狼哥的指教(鞠躬)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 咦咦??!!!
> 這邊一開始是想說不要寫得太年長…駐顏有術？((你
> 排版和用詞會儘速修正的，謝謝蒼狼哥的指教(鞠躬)


沒關係呀XD

可以儘量寫得年老些XD

反正那獸設本來就是蒼我老年時期的ww

加油喔～

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 沒關係呀XD
> 
> 可以儘量寫得年老些XD
> 
> 反正那獸設本來就是蒼我老年時期的ww
> 
> 加油喔～


謝謝蒼狼哥...((跪
抱歉造成麻煩(遭滅

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.7
燄雷龍族，艾洛雷克斯基本家。

傍晚，伊凡回到帕格與星焰的房間，跟著走入的還有當代族長夏雷諾。

「嗨嗨老爸。」「嘿老爸！」步入室內，可以看見的是如同以往那般活蹦亂跳的兄弟倆，正一前一後地跑上前。

「兩個臭小子，給我死哪去啦？」夏雷諾又好氣又好笑，出拳往帕格與星焰的腦袋瓜上巴下去。「居然連吱也不吱一聲就到處亂跑，你們兩個翅膀很硬嘛！」

「嘎啊！好痛……」帕格呼痛地摸摸後腦勺。「爸爸，我又不是故意的…對不起嘛。」

「還知道道歉啊？」夏雷諾挑起眉頭。「把自己搞丟了我和你媽都會很擔心，還給我帶著你弟亂跑？你這哥哥怎麼當的啊真是……」

聽著這對父子之間的對話，伊凡心裡所想卻是完全不同的另一件事。

蒼煌與羅炎在替帕格暫時處理完詛咒以後，為了保險起見都回到各自的神殿去做更進一步研究了。

但是……事情有這麼順利嗎？

就像先前與蒼煌討論過的，總覺得無法安心。

--

「伊凡？怎麼了。」當時蒼煌正一手拿著黑石一手振筆疾書，似乎正計算著什麼。

「蒼煌先生，不知道是我多想了或是什麼……總覺得帕格他們的這件事不太單純吶。」伊凡輕輕搖頭。「雲霆淵澤為什麼會封印有這樣級別的不死生物？還會剛好被他們兩兄弟遇到？」

蒼煌將手中物件緩緩擱下，微微沉思了會。

「基本上，我個獸認為不排除有他方陰謀的可能性。」蒼煌淡淡地說。「可是現階段，我們實在沒有足夠資訊去分析……目前我們也只能將陰謀列為可能原因，確切理由還必須另行確認。」

的確，事件疑點太多了。

如果馬上下定論預設立場的話，可能會對未來將發生的事誤判進而造成更糟的狀況。

「所以先生的意思是……暫時按兵不動？」伊凡不是笨蛋，自然懂得面前長者想表達的意思。

「是啊。記得你說過，與燄雷龍王交情篤厚吧？」蒼煌起身，定定地望進對方的紫色眼瞳。「那麼，仔細地去從他的言論中找尋可能原因試試。說不定我們一直忽略的細節會帶來出乎意外的線索。」

「好的。」伊凡答應。

--

想想剛剛與夏雷諾聊到的事情，的確有幾點需要留心細想。

其一，絕際山脈近十年來附近發生的滅族事件。

其二，過境或滯留於燄雷龍族領地的人類與冒險者越來越多。

其三，現在的時間點「皇祭」。

關於事件一，最近絕境以南動盪不安。陸陸續續有種族莫名地消失。

夏雷諾還說到，「那些被滅族的大多是獸族同胞……很多都選擇在我族領地中住下。問他們為何會滅族，他們都很茫然…」

茫然？是指記憶發生錯誤？

有什麼種族可以剝奪記憶？應該沒有才對。但是夏雷諾所言非虛，所以可能還需要再調查。

至於事件二，人類與冒險者們異常增多的事宜。

大家都知道許多冒險者都是冒險犯難為主，逐利為輔的。

過去北方山脈地帶因為許多種族居住的關係，各勢力間的拉鋸使此地呈現微妙的和平狀態，自然也乏人問津──過去十條冒險公會的懸賞任務裡想有一條絕際以南的簡直比登天要難。

而如今從增多的冒險者數量，甚至傭兵團出動的狀況，鐵定是出大事了。

「別那種表情看我，我又不會騙你。」夏雷諾被伊凡追問時露出苦笑：「那些冒險者的口風簡直緊的莫名其妙，根本什麼具體重要的事都敲不出來…」

看來有必要去最近的冒險者公會一趟了。

第三件事情，「皇祭」。

為什麼正正挑在這個時間點？

幕後的主使究竟想要做什麼？

「伊凡，伊凡？…伊凡！」夏雷諾叫道，見對方正出神著。

「呃……抱歉吶。」伊凡呆了呆，尷尬地苦笑。

「看你臉臭的要死，是想到什麼了？」夏雷諾疑問。

「沒什麼……」「伊凡哥之前跟老爸聊天時咬到舌頭了嗎？」帕格天外飛來一炮。

伊凡瞇了下眼睛，笑容異常燦爛地伸手握拳放在帕格頭上。

「帕格呀，你不想長高了？嗯？」拳頭重壓。

「咿…嗚呀呀呀呀呀呀！」帕格發出慘叫。

「伊凡！不要摳我兒子！」夏雷諾連忙把兒子拖到身後。「皇祭完之後要削皮要拉長隨便你，現在先別動手啊！」

好像出現不太妙的動詞了。

「好喔。」伊凡收手，笑容可掬地看著躲在父親身後瑟瑟發抖的帕格。「那之後我們再來好好的玩吧。」

「爸你說什麼……誰要啊啊啊啊啊──！」帕格無限哀叫吶喊。

於是星焰在一邊狂翻白眼。

--

嵐翼龍族中樞地帶。

綠鱗龍族青年吉爾以比平常快了將近1.5倍的速度抵達了中樞大門。

雖然依舊感到難過與自責，但是既然已經飛抵目的地，也只能咬著牙向上匯報相關消息。

雖然司令部有些不以為然。

「吉爾副隊長，你說的是真的嗎！」留守的隊員們在吉爾匯報完畢後得知事件經過，大大吃驚。

「沒錯，而烈焰隊長執意送我回來……」吉爾痛苦的神色。「還叫我帶上這火…呃…？」

那時所得到的銀帶紅色火焰突然舒展在空中，逐漸凝聚成一頭巴掌大小龍的形狀。

小龍開口，竟是烈焰的聲音。

「吉爾，你們聽著。我懷疑這個奇怪的傢伙是……增援者最好有S級以上修為，否則會……」

半晌，小龍就自己消散了。

隊員們驚詫之下，一同往司令部前進想要再匯報。

沒想到卻碰了釘子。

「為什麼不讓我們進去！」其中一名隊員憤怒地喊著。「這是一級警報，我們有稟上的責任及義務！」

「恕難從命。」司令部外的衛兵說。「司令正與方來自虛無神殿的使者對談。敢擾者，嵐翼軍法處置。」

「可惡……龍命關天啊！」吉爾急了。「烈焰隊長拼著與那未知勢力的敵手戰鬥，而我們卻被這些官僚給阻擋了嗎！」

不甘心！

真的不甘心！

正當吉爾心一橫想直截了當闖入時，司令部的門突然開啟。

「吵吵鬧鬧，成何體統？」一名深綠色鱗甲的中年軍服龍獸走出，傷疤遍佈的臉孔散發著不容違逆的威嚴。

「謝…謝斯坦總長！事情是這樣的……」吉爾像抓到救命稻草般娓娓道出事由。

「我問問。」

身著筆挺軍服的龍獸想了下，大步流星步回室中。

令人不忍細聽的憤怒爭論聲響起，似乎吵得不可開支，甚至還聽見打鬥聲。

不久，只見謝斯坦很快走出，身上有一抹血痕，臉上憤怒的神色盡顯。

「總長……」

「吉爾，走！管那些老瘋龍去死，我們去幫助烈焰那小。」謝斯坦似乎也沒吃到好果子。「其他隊員聽令，暫時回到隊部等待進一步頒令。現在歸隊！」

「…是。」即使不甘也只能照做。

謝斯坦帶著吉爾奔向戶外後，很快地兩龍便飛起。

「吉爾啊，這次回去我可能很難再當你們的總長了。」謝斯坦說，不屈卻無奈的聲音。

「為什麼…總長？」吉爾呆了呆。

「剛剛我聽到，虛無神殿已經和司令部核心合作了。而這次你們稟白會碰壁……是因為，上級默許那些人的入侵。簡言之，這次烈焰遇到的是，」謝斯坦語氣憤慨地一字一句唸道。「虛無神殿派來，要將咱們嵐翼給吞掉的終結者。而我們被迫站上對立面，想必他們會處心積慮將咱們除掉。」

虛無神殿？采世什麼時候多了個虛無神殿？

吉爾本能地感到危機。
---

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的一章終於出啦～

轉場有些生硬，或許可以嘗試別的方法～

例如：A段寫完後，準備跳去不同場景的B段，可以嘗試開頭以：同樣的XX下，然後OOXX～（時間點晚上，XX就可以用月空，諸如此類）

另外主標題似乎沒改到時間，仍然還在4/16

期待下一篇。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 新的一章終於出啦～
> 
> 轉場有些生硬，或許可以嘗試別的方法～
> 
> 例如：A段寫完後，準備跳去不同場景的B段，可以嘗試開頭以：同樣的XX下，然後OOXX～（時間點晚上，XX就可以用月空，諸如此類）
> 
> 另外主標題似乎沒改到時間，仍然還在4/16
> 
> 期待下一篇。


感謝蒼狼哥提醒:3
晚回抱歉…以後會多注意的。
謝謝回覆！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.8
嵐翼龍族荒廢區，上空。

「虛無刃！」

風聲四起，烈焰驚險地閃過疾飛而來的深黑月牙。

連碰都不能碰…會消失的…

雖然自己有重生的能力。但是碰到這樣的詭異屬性，這種會同化一切的非物質……能避則避。

是以方才至今都直接攻擊對方的本體，但對方的體術似乎也不弱於下風。

「哼，我好像稍微有些低估了你呢……」舔掉唇邊的血跡，艾諾安的灰色眼睛閃爍異芒。

「少廢話。」烈焰抹了抹裝甲上的塵土。手爪抓起一把箭搭上長弓，拉滿。弓弩兩端的火屬性晶石放射出紅光，連帶使箭矢尖端也染上一抹燦紅。

「飛箭雨。」

隨著烈焰放箭，淒厲的破空聲音充足四周。利箭的火光轉亮轉大，灼熱的溫度似乎連空間也正被燒灼。

明亮的熾熱烈炎張牙舞爪，直朝艾諾安衝刺。

後者招出一片虛無空間，卻被火焰兵分三路攻擊。

一片爆炸聲與煙塵飄漫。

「打中了…嗎？」烈焰不敢放鬆。

「…不錯嘛。」艾諾安的聲音突然出現在身邊，連吐息也宛在耳際。

烈焰一震，被青年龍威威懾而無法動彈。

「真想讓你成為我的東西……呵呵，我大發慈悲給你個機會好了。」金髮青年帶著邪氣的笑容，伸手拉下了對方脖頸繫著的紅色領巾。「如果你願意成為我的東西，我就考慮放過你的族群。」

艾諾安十分中意這個跟他打了一時辰餘的小伙。不只是戰鬥天賦，連外形與個性都讓他宛若看見從前的自己…真想要啊。怎麼辦呢。

「我…不可能！」烈焰艱澀地開口，憤怒地吼著。「把，把領巾還給我！」

那是…絕對不能弄掉的…

「來呀？打敗我，它就會回到你手上哦？」艾諾安逗引著，極盡挑釁之能事。

「烈焰拳！」烈焰翅一振，自高空以俯衝之姿揮出縈繞著流燄的拳爪。

兩方再度激烈地戰成一團。

---

同一時間，不遠處飛行的兩龍。

「不對啊！那如果真的是這樣……司令部瘋了嗎？」吉爾搖搖頭，無法理解。「虛無一來，整個族的所有龍大家都會死不是嗎！」

「是啊。可是司令部的那些老不死只顧著年後的龍皇大典，根本不管族裡的未來。」謝斯坦無奈。「至少我們現在能做的就是…先幫忙烈焰擊退那個終結者吧。」

龍皇大典每十年舉辦一次，旨為推舉出代表龍族，至聖地祭祀龍神西亞曼德的一族。而勝出的一族之長就能成為新的龍皇，能夠號令其他龍族。

「也只能這樣了…」吉爾雖然對龍皇大典了解不多，但是也感到無力。「龍神在上，求您保祐烈焰隊長不要有事……」

--

雲霆淵澤附近，燄雷龍族領地出入口。

隨著太陽逐漸西墜，皇祭的準備也逐漸完成。開始有賓客入境，張燈結綵好不熱鬧。

這可苦了身為皇子的兄弟倆。

「歡迎來自冰玄一族的費查爾閣下與使節團！」

「費查爾先生，您好嗎？」帕格。

「兩位是燄雷的皇子吧？幸會幸會。」一位銀白毛髮淺藍色鱗甲的年老龍獸慈祥地笑著。

「哪裡，能夠招待您是我們舉族上下的榮幸！」帕格。

「歡迎來自颶颺一族的曼希特太子殿下與琵亞娜公主殿下！」

「唉呀，好久不見。」擁有亮紫色頭髮與褐色雙眼，曼希特溫和的說道。

「帕格啊，星焰居然已經長的比你高了耶，你看看你。」及肩的柔順灰色長髮與深褐雙眸，琵亞娜一開口就是吐槽。

「曼希特哥哥也好久不見！」星焰。

「琵亞娜姐姐妳不要一見面就損我哇……」帕格。

「歡迎來自……」

"星焰啊哥哥我累了…我丟一個魔法分身在這再躲回去睡大覺可不可以哇。"等比較沒人以後，帕格用心語的方式和星焰聊起天來。

"不行啦！這樣很不負責任耶，而且哥哥你是哥哥所以不可以跑走。"星焰認真地回應。

"我勒個…"
「你們倆發什麼呆？」兩兄弟的腦袋突然被各搥了下。

「嘎哇！」「嗚哇！」

正是來探班(?)的伊凡與伊格爾。

「伊凡，爸爸說我們可以回去了嗎？」帕格雙眼亮晶晶地看著高大青年。

「沒有哦。你們老爸說啊，晚宴才會叫你們回去，乖乖站好招呼賓客吧。」伊凡的燦爛笑容。

帕格與星焰同時臉色大變，雙雙掩面去也。

「伊凡哥，那我們現在出來要幹什麼呀？」伊格爾問著。

「我想確認一件事。」伊凡說。

晚風帶來森林氣息，卻也帶來一絲焦味。

「哈…哈啾！哈啾！」帕格打了兩個大噴涕，還噴出火花來。「誰那麼愛我啊…哈啾！」

「哥哥你省省吧……咦，你們有沒有聞到什麼味道？好臭。」星焰皺起眉。

「伊凡哥，這好像是燃燒鱗片的味道……」伊格爾嗅了嗅。

燃燒鱗片？

「看來果然有問題……伊格爾，你們待在這裡。晚宴時我還沒回來的話，就直接和帕格回他們本家去。」伊凡沉聲。

紫芒閃爍，人影無蹤。

「欸？咦？伊凡去幹什麼了啊？」帕格發呆。

「天曉得…哥哥不要站三七步啦！那邊又有人來了。」星焰叫道。

伊格爾目送伊凡離開，雖然擔心卻也沒有想太多。因為自過去至今伊凡說過的話沒有一次錯過。

但是…為什麼會有鱗片燒焦，這種詭異的味道？

記得以前唸過的書裡有寫，能夠燒掉龍族鱗片的東西只有「異界火」和「真龍火」。

但是有能力釋放這種火焰，那就象徵著施放者不世出的可怕實力，起碼也是S級中央以上。
也就是伊凡的實力。

伊格爾皺著眉頭，望向伊凡離開的方向。

「千萬不要有什麼事吶……。」
==============
超級久違的帕格FT(閉嘴
大家安安這邊是潛水拖稿該打的帕格(還敢說
新章參上！我今天睡四節嚕四節！((好孩子別學#
最近忙成一團，比如說我有大學唸了還有忙補修之類，總之是個瘋狂的下半月。
接下來就是段考了！之後是放長假，很快的就得去工作www
接下來應該會比較愉悅些，如果我不拖稿的話。(你啊
然後是渣渣發言，認真就輸了。(##
烈焰被我玩了。(沉重)
不是故意的可是情節很順所以。(2沉重)
烈焰不要咬殺我啊。(3沉重)
真的是渣渣發言，還是下潛吧((不負責#
__帕格薩斯，193220140428

----------


## 烈焰獸

帕格你把我寫得超帥的我幹嗎追殺你阿  :jcdragon-want:  對了我得屬性技能是烈焰拳不是火焰拳喔 加上領巾不能拿掉你寫得真是千真萬確 :jcdragon-want: (沒跟你說你也知道owo) 期待下一篇喔owo :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的一章出啦，一開始的戰鬥不錯呢

話說龍族那群老不死的真是太在意權位了XDDD

期待下一章

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 帕格你把我寫得超帥的我幹嗎追殺你阿  對了我得屬性技能是烈焰拳不是火焰拳喔 加上領巾不能拿掉你寫得真是千真萬確(沒跟你說你也知道owo) 期待下一篇喔owo


謝謝烈焰WWW
這邊是照常理推斷結果中了嗎？好榮幸ww
感謝閱讀！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 新的一章出啦，一開始的戰鬥不錯呢
> 
> 話說龍族那群老不死的真是太在意權位了XDDD
> 
> 期待下一章


謝謝蒼狼哥ww
或許活的太久不耐煩(#)就會想緊抓身邊的一切？
感謝閱讀W

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.9
大陸東北方，輪迴神殿。

「團長閣下，那些崇拜虛無的人又有動作了。」一位擁有純黑色皮毛的狼族騎士青年單膝跪在一處桌前，畢恭畢敬地說著。「分部探測水晶偵測到異常的虛無擴張現象，主要來自東南方的日炎龍族群居地。另外西北方…」

「起來吧。光明神殿和毀滅神殿有消息嗎？」桌後端坐的人放下手中的卷宗，正是蒼煌。

「謝謝團長閣下…目前只有精靈皇派遣使者表示支持我們的決定，其他的都還沒有收到回覆。」黑狼青年站起身。「不過倒是有奇怪的消息。」

奇怪的消息？

「你說說看吧。」蒼煌沉聲。

「黑暗種族似乎已與來自異位面的種族在外海發生戰爭，連帶將使整個世界的空間元素暴亂。但是實際上並沒有收到相關的匯報。」青年自兜中掏出一紙函件，遞給面前的老邁狼獸。

蒼煌接過信紙詳閱，沉默半晌。

雖然說異位面種族因為空間特性而來到這世界一點也不奇怪，但是為什麼……

「泰亞爾群島？」蒼煌輕聲唸出戳印上的地名。

啊啊，相當遙遠的地方。

那是個南方的熱帶島國，擁有極為先進的科技技術。

但是歷年下來在南方海域從來
沒有空間裂縫的記錄，就連號稱史上最偉大的首任巡禮者也沒有到過南方收拾虛無過。

果然，新任巡禮者必須得……

「持續追蹤狀況，一有變化馬上向我回報。」蒼煌說，將信紙收進抽屜。「務必得確認情報真實性，知道嗎？」

如果這是真的……後果不堪設想。

「謹遵團長大人命令。」青年領命。
---
空中的戰鬥猶未停歇。

「怎麼會有…這種火焰……」烈焰驚愕地看著艾諾安手中的紫灰色妖異火焰。

就在稍早之前的近距搶攻中，原本成功以雙手刀刃砍上對方的肩頭，但是瞬間傷處卻突然地爆出一片顏色暗淡的火焰來。

雖然馬上振翅急退卻讓雙手爪都被燒著了──鱗片焦黑碎裂，還讓裡頭的肉也烤焦了。

不是不痛，是已經麻痺。

「怎麼樣？我的異界火很夠味吧。」艾諾安一如紈褲子弟一般的痞笑。緊接著，好幾團紫灰火焰構成的火球便朝烈焰飛去。

快逃啊！快啊！
烈焰無聲的吶喊。對方強烈到有如實質的龍威如萬噸巨石般壓在身上，幾乎寸分難移──

「隊長！」一聲吼叫閃進他的耳裡。「我們來幫你了！」

眼前紫灰火焰被一道道亮銀色的風牆擋住並且直接絞碎。

吉爾？

「這……」「烈焰隊長聽令，暫且撤退。」謝斯坦低吼。「我們來對付這傢伙。」

「總長！可是……」烈焰不甘地叫道。

領巾，領巾啊……

不讓烈焰說完，謝斯坦便與吉爾一前一後朝艾諾安進攻。

「嵐腳！」吉爾大叫一聲。飛上高空後收翅急速向下，旋轉的右腳爪纏繞著風流。

艾諾安不躲不閃。
「太弱了，嵐腳可不是這樣用的。」舉起單臂以血肉之軀擋下踢擊後反手抓住吉爾的爪子，拋出。

緊接著躍起身，以左腳為中心向吉爾的腦袋踢刺而下，

「這才是嵐腳。」強勁的風流厲嘯，與吉爾先前的攻勢完全不同層次。「嵐翼的教育已經墮落至此了嗎？讓我送你一程吧，小毛頭。」

「吉爾！」烈焰。

「龍囚！」見狀，謝斯坦吼道。由有如龍形般實體的風屬性鬥氣交織而成的牢籠，一上一下將艾諾安的身軀禁錮。

吉爾連忙抽身退到一邊。
滾滾煙塵中，什麼都看不清楚。

「困住了嗎？」

「真可惜，沒有哦？」艾諾安不知何時已經脫身，笑容可掬地揚起手中已經召喚出的虛無。「是你被困住了，小毛孩。」

「為什麼！」吉爾這時才察覺周身環繞著異界火所構成的刃牆，已經將他團團包圍。

不過對艾諾安而言，剛剛其實是千鈞一髮。如果真的和謝斯坦打，自己未嘗能吃到什麼好果子。

而且，如果他認得自己……

將手中的虛無捏成長槍，艾諾安勾起血腥的笑意。

「吉爾！」烈焰已經發現不對，馬上從附近飛過去。謝斯坦的周圍有一圈虛無，正努力閃躲而無暇顧及。

「穿心槍。」

艾諾安一彈指，長槍電射進吉爾的胸膛。

烈焰才剛奮力化開火牆，爪尖剛碰到吉爾的肩……就看見吉爾背後穿刺而出的虛無槍尖。

「不…！」烈焰當機立斷，正要使出自身的捨身能力。

「後退……飛翼暴風！」謝斯坦見艾諾安的空檔馬上攻擊，雙翼捲起暴亂的氣流。「烈焰，吉爾已經沒救了！」

「可是！…」「隊長，對不起。…」從胸口開始，身體以極快速度消失的吉爾說。

「快…逃……」

「吉爾！吉……」能力已經準備就緒，面前瀕死的龍獸青年卻已消逝。連龍族死後殘留的龍晶與靈魂之火也沒剩下。

全都被虛無給吞得一乾二淨。

「我要殺了你……！」烈焰氣極怒吼，眼中閃著淚光。「接我的火焰飛彈！」

抬爪凝出數以百計的熾燄，也不管謝斯坦也在射程範圍就全數發射。正要攻擊的謝斯坦連忙閃退，卻見艾諾安一反常態招出防護陣，按著耳朵唸唸有辭，完全不管烈焰。

「……唉呀呀真是的，哥哥那裡好像有動作了。可惜呀，本來還想陪你們玩玩。」艾諾安突然放大音量，看起來有些惋惜。「很漂亮的火雨吶！小龍，下次見吧。你的領巾，我會好好保管的。」

「後會有期。」

青年一臉愉悅地消失在原地。
---
帕格FT時間
大家下午好，本日的啪嘰通常運轉(喂
最近慢慢閒下來了。雖然這麼說還是…嘛，高中生活終於已經要結束了。
各種說不出的心情。
這個月15號我生日就滿18歲了，我到底什麼時候長那麼大了我都不知道(?)
回歸正題吧。
這次我拖稿好久啊(還敢說
早上十點多本來想更文同學卻把網路關了，只好這時候。
越key越覺得艾諾安神煩躁(?)
想像他對烈焰說來追我啊來追我的時候我覺得我都快把胃吐出來了(何
吉爾領便當(誰)
謝斯坦叔叔到底來幹什麼的(自己問#
咦糟糕我忘記我要說什麼了(去死
先這樣子吧。
__050914162014，帕格薩斯

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這樣分段，看起來舒服多了～

另外建議可以再多描述角色的表情、動作、說話時的語氣等等

例如：「你說說看吧。」蒼煌沉聲。

我會寫成「你說說看吧。」蒼煌皺了皺眉頭，沉聲問道。

因為有個奇怪的消息阿XD

這樣可以讓小說更生動喔～

期待下一篇。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 這樣分段，看起來舒服多了～
> 
> 另外建議可以再多描述角色的表情、動作、說話時的語氣等等
> 
> 例如：「你說說看吧。」蒼煌沉聲。
> 
> 我會寫成「你說說看吧。」蒼煌皺了皺眉頭，沉聲問道。
> 
> 因為有個奇怪的消息阿XD
> ...


謝謝蒼狼哥的建議：3
趕文到疏忽了很多東西，該檢討(縮角落)
感謝回覆wwwwwwwww

----------


## 帕格薩斯

因為近日手機故障，文檔一併無法開啟
因此必須非常抱歉地說...暫時停更。
造成各位麻煩，十分抱歉OTZ

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.10
同一時間。

伊凡出現在距燄雷龍族有些遠的樹林上空，些許煙塵飄散著。

「吶，剛發生過一場大戰呀…。」空間似乎曾有過異常波動，伊凡望了望周遭。遠處突地一聲怒吼，令他愣了下。

「誰？」伊凡足踏空中疾行而去。

---

「我一定要殺了那個傢伙！總長您不要阻止我！」烈焰眼睜睜見艾諾安離去，氣急敗壞。

原先算是冷靜自持的他竟是怎麼也無法淡定下來。

艾諾安奪走了隊員吉爾的生命，還帶走了自己誓死守護的領巾，卻就這樣輕鬆甚至歡樂地讓他直接走掉。

簡直就像是路過。

豈有此理。

「烈焰，冷靜下來。」謝斯坦雙爪扣著烈焰的肩膀。「那傢伙已經走了。」

怎麼可能會不知道烈焰的心緒？

謝斯坦無語著，卻是心中也有一絲不解。

思考以後，愕然。

「可是，……」烈焰不甘地說著，卻在見到謝斯坦表情時愣神。

長官的臉上，何時出現過這樣失神的樣子？不對勁啊。

「謝斯坦總長？」烈焰雖然氣急攻心，卻也連忙使自己先鎮定下來。「……您怎麼了？」

「艾諾安……」謝斯坦說。「烈焰，那人是不是叫做這名字？」

咦…？

「是的。」帶著恨意的語氣。

「竟然、竟然是他嗎！」謝斯坦滿臉的不可致信，抓著烈焰的爪也緊了幾分。「那孩子不是已經…」

「總長，你認識那傢伙？」烈焰吃驚。

「這……說來話長啊……」謝斯坦黯然。「不知不覺、已經過了這麼久了…」

---

空中，前進的伊凡突地頓住。

「哎呀，好久不見。傳說中水與光的眷屬一族末裔…我的『二哥』、伊凡。」輕鬆的聲音似遠而近的響起，在伊凡耳裡聽來卻做作得很。「居然會跑來這裡散步？」

「你是…？」伊凡愣了愣。面前突然出現的金色短髮青年，那灰色眼瞳自己再熟悉不過。這人神似夏雷諾．燄雷．艾洛雷克斯基，現今燄雷龍族族長、同時也就是自己的摯友。

能夠如此相似，就自己所知也只有……不對。

伊凡突然感到不對勁。

「我嗎？我是艾諾安啊。」艾諾安抓抓腦袋，痞痞的笑容。「居然不記得我，也太無情了吧？小時候我們三個還穿同條褲子長大你忘記了嗎―」

「你是艾諾安？」伊凡驚訝。「吶、你不是已經…死……」

聽及某字艾諾安瞇了下眼，很快神色如常。

「別這樣說嘛，我這不是好好的？」嘴角一勾。「暫且擱置不說這個，你上來這邊幹什麽的？」

「我正想問你這件事吶。」伊凡只好把當下思索的疑點擱著。「這附近的鱗片燒焦味道、你弄的？」

「不錯，正是我的手筆。」艾諾安說。「異界火，知道吧？」

異界火？

「你…」

「好哥哥，我現在跟著的主子有個有趣的計劃，要攜手合作嗎？」艾諾安輕描淡寫地說。

「一起顛覆這世界吧？早就被神放棄的我們，何必自以為是的以為奇跡會發生？只要把這一切全都化為虛無，真正的神才會引領我們到永遠美好的世界。」

「虛無？不對！難道……」伊凡領略這番話的含義，皺起眉頭。「艾諾安，你已經是虛無神殿的人了？」

虛無神殿，是個能令全采世居民驚慌失措的組織。位面守護者死亡以後，在一群崇拜虛無之力的狂信者鼓動之下，逐漸壯大發展成危害整個大陸甚至全世界的團體。
而他們的信條，此時卻流暢的自艾諾安口中道出。

「嗯。二哥，要來嗎？有你的加入，我等會更加強大！」並不否認，艾諾安朝伊凡伸出手，難得的真摯笑容。

如果能說服伊凡，那絕對是大大有利自己一方。伊凡天生所有的空間屬性，能夠完美的與虛無契合。

艾諾安臆想的此時，卻見伊凡堅定地搖頭拒絕。

「為什麽？」艾諾安叫道。

「久別重逢讓我挺意外，但是艾諾安吶…」伊凡嘆息。「不管你為什麼會進到那組織，我是絕對不會加入的。」

「但是二哥，……」

「不用再說了，艾諾安。」揮揮手，伊凡制止對方再度開口。「你已經長大了吶，應該知道這麽做到底對這世界的好壞。」

「如果你執意如此，我也不好再多說什麽。自此以後，我們也不會再是同路兄弟。」伊凡嘆氣。

「我旭冰一族，與虛無永遠勢不兩立。」

歷代祖宗的下場便是最好證明。

言畢，轉身欲離。

「二哥…真的要這樣嗎…」艾諾安露出失神表情，很是訝異。良久，才再度開口道：「那就，別怪我了吧……」

艾諾安招出一片由異界火與虛無交織出的網羅，朝伊凡飛射而去。

「……！」伊凡看來雖是毫無防備，卻很快反應。甩手扯開一邊的空間，快速地遁入其中，閃躲掉攻擊。

「哥哥，我看你是選擇寧願大哥滅族自己苟活，還是要乖乖吃下這記飛網！」網羅撲空，艾諾安令其朝雲霆淵方向而去。

「不可！」伊凡隔著裂縫見狀，只能趕緊出去並馬上回擊。「次元飛刃！」

隱約可聞破空嘯聲卻不見其影，只見空間微微震顫，肉眼不可視之的空間屬性呈刃狀將網羅割裂。然而網羅雖消大半，碎片卻四散噴射。

伊凡閃躲不及，身中數次攻擊。

「艾諾安…別胡鬧了！」咬咬牙，伊凡大喊道。「霜絮之刃！」

鋪天蓋地的冰霜刀刃被伊凡當做牆體，硬生生擋下後續追擊。

「只要哥哥老實跟我走，我就不會鬧了。」艾諾安回叫，讓周身的異界火更旺幾分。「用拳頭說話吧！」

另一場熱火朝天的決鬥，再度轟轟烈烈地展開……

---

「艾諾安…這孩子，是我還在嵐翼軍方擔任教官時，所指導出資質最聰穎的學生。」謝斯坦的聲音隱著不解。

好不容易說服烈焰與自己一同先行撤回族裡，一邊快速飛行，謝斯坦侃侃而談。

「至於剛遇到他的時候啊…算算也過去一百多年了……」

「……我那個時候只有二十九歲，才剛剛轉任教官沒幾年。」

==

一百一十七年前，嵐翼第二軍團。

兩位年輕龍獸軍官正偷閒地聊天。

「我說謝斯坦啊，這屆的學生聽說不錯！」擁有土綠色鱗甲，年齡稍長些許的龍獸，興高采烈的搭著另一深綠色鱗甲龍獸的肩膀說。「而且你不是說你姊姊嫁去燄雷龍族了嗎？我聽佩雷拉說了，她的小孩居然回我們族裡念書！」

「戴維斯上校，你說的是真的嗎！」被稱為謝斯坦的龍獸高興地叫道。

謝斯坦出身歷史悠久的希爾頓家族，是嵐翼中規模不大卻頗具名望與權力的軍事世家。

謝斯坦的姊姊，蕾貝拉．丹．希爾頓，幾年前遠嫁給燄雷龍族的弗雷薩．艾洛雷克斯基太子殿下，蔚為一時佳話。

而今日已貴為太子妃的蕾貝拉，居然要將小王孫送回娘家的族裡教育？雖說是十分大膽的舉動，但是可以確定的是嵐翼全族都十分欣喜。

「真好奇會是個怎樣的孩子？」謝斯坦笑著。
=========================
帕格的FT時間
大家夜安，這裡是今天高中畢業的帕格//
沒錯，大家沒有眼花我終於更新了(淚流滿面)(到底#
…結果離上次的更新已經過了一個月多，哀傷啊www(遭咬殺)
我總算是要當大學生了，一點緊張與期待。到底我這三年是做什麼吃的啊，居然又畢業了
好吧回歸主體來著。
這次提到了艾諾安背後與眾人間錯綜複雜的關係，我才不會說我幕後整理的滿頭大汗(?
因為不想劇透太多所以只大概點一下：關係會是關鍵。
然後預告，接下來路恩會上場喔OwO(不要無視其他獸#
啊就，先這樣吧(逃跑)
By帕格，061120142031

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

終於要輪到我了!~~

艾諾安果然是個關鍵，接下來要進入高潮了呢
期待後續發展~

這幾篇看下來，烈焰獸的打鬥戲分好多，辛苦了(?
祝他早日搶回領巾(??
感覺好強我也想打打看(不

怪了我好像有點語無倫次，抱歉 :jcdragon-fall: 
最近都在忙社團，快掛了ˊ_>ˋ

突然發現狼樂的表情貼圖其實很多欸OwO~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 終於要輪到我了!~~
> 
> 艾諾安果然是個關鍵，接下來要進入高潮了呢
> 期待後續發展~
> 
> 這幾篇看下來，烈焰獸的打鬥戲分好多，辛苦了(?
> 祝他早日搶回領巾(??
> 感覺好強我也想打打看(不
> 
> ...


對啊我很糟糕(到底
會有打的(?)放心，平日事務辛苦囉wwwwwww
貼圖好玩不解釋！
糟糕耶我也語無倫次了(你喔
總之，感謝閱讀wwwwww(鞠躬)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.11
「誠摯的歡迎各位來到咱們燄雷龍族，我是第一百七十二代族長夏雷諾．燄雷．艾洛雷克斯基，有幸替各位接風。」

時間拉回目前，正是夜色完全暗下的時間。帕格兄弟倆與伊格爾一同被叫回宅邸中，參加晚宴。
但是三人卻有些沒心思。

已經過去了兩個小時。雖然冗長的迎賓儀式令三個孩子都有點餓了，卻吃不太下東西。

到底發生了什麼事？

即使脫線如帕格薩斯也擔心起來。

"哥哥…伊凡哥哥他……"星焰心語道。

"你已經問我第17次了……就說了我也不知道啊。"帕格無語。

「我想出去找找……」伊格爾小聲地說。

「「不行！」」兩兄弟異口同聲，音量令週遭賓客登時側目。

「嘖，吃飯時別說話，沒禮貌。」雙胞胎兄弟的母親葛蕾絲皺眉，話語聲雖輕卻明顯不悅。

「「「知道了……」」」馬上老實起來的少年們。

夏雷諾說完話以後，照例是各族餽贈禮物的時間。

「我們熾陽龍王陛下的賀禮，在此致意。」日炎龍族代表差使將一方約半米高的大箱放至夏雷諾前方地面。「請您笑納。」

開啟箱蓋，箱內滿滿的魔鬥晶石令滿座皆驚。

理論上，只要將自身的鬥氣或是元素魔力壓縮灌入晶石之中，便可長久保存。但實際上因為鬥氣或是元素魔力濃度與純度、晶石品質和特性皆會影響到成功機率，所以難以真正實行。

日炎龍族此次就送上如此大量，難道是已經掌握了製造技術？

日炎的使節們笑而未語，略一躬身便回座。

接著陸續有名貴寶物被送上。

龍族酷愛珍寶是世界上眾所周知的事，幾乎大家的眼睛都瞪圓了。

金光閃閃綴滿寶石的壁飾、成雙成對的各色玉璧、宛如純冰般毫無瑕疵的透色聖鑽……

終於到了最後一位的餽贈，精靈皇的使者。

「謹代吾王奉上此物。」一位俊俏的男性精靈面帶微笑，捧著一個精雕細琢的小巧箱子遞給夏雷諾。

或鐫刻或浮雕，素面白色的小盒自蓋至底都有繁複精細的圖紋。

不知名的銀色文字綴在盒上，卻又不顯雜亂無章，整體而言有著雍然大度的風格。盒鎖僅用一枚銀鑽做扣，簡單卻大方。

但比起前面爭奇鬥艷的禮品，精靈送上的東西竟顯得寒酸許多。

「這是…」

「非常不好意思。尊敬的燄雷龍王陛下，吾王指示這箱子必須由大皇子殿下親自收取。」精靈說道。

「無妨。帕格薩斯，過來。」夏雷諾朝兒子招手。

此時帕格正好在發呆，根本沒聽到。

「哥！父王叫你啦！」星焰二話不說往帕格後腦巴下去，引得賓客一陣笑聲。

「嘎！知道了很痛耶…」摀住後腦勺，帕格走到父親身邊。

精靈問候著：「可是皇子殿下？」

「是…。」帕格乖乖點頭。

於是精靈將盒子遞出。

一到帕格手上，盒子便發出光亮，奪目的銀芒令眾人驚呼起來。

「殿下，恭喜您。」精靈看來十分驚喜。

恭喜我？帕格滿腦子疑惑。

在交涉幾句話之後，宴會照常進行。很快地，等賓客都回到寄住的地方休息之後，回到兄弟倆的房間，三個少年又聚在一塊。

「伊凡哥還沒回來啊……」整整五個小時過去了。星焰十分焦急。

「天知道。」帕格翻起白眼。

「對了…」伊格爾像是想到什麼。「帕格，你剛剛拿到的那個是什麼啊？」

不知道為什麽，在精靈一拿出那盒子，伊格爾自己就發現視線無法自其移開。

隱隱有著些什麽不明的力量，促使他想知道箱中究竟裝著什麼。

「喔這個嗎…。」帕格不由自主吞了口口水。

龍族都愛珍寶是既定事實，但是在接手箱子瞬間，帕格覺得自己的注意力全都到了手中此物上。

箱子本身是美麗的，但是……

「總覺得哪裡怪怪的耶。」帕格說，把玩起這不到巴掌見方的小盒。「一直感覺有東西在叫我。」

「哥哥你妄想症喔，這就是個普通的箱子啊？」星焰迷糊了。

「不對，這個……帕格，不瞞你說，我也是一樣的感覺耶。」伊格爾說。

要開？不開？

「開就開嘛管它的，精靈總不會咬人吧。」帕格心一橫，伸手把銀鑽扣打開。

喀噠。

盒子開啟。內裡舖墊著同色天鵝絨，一對有如透明水晶般剔透的晶石橫躺其中。

「只有這樣嗎？」星焰呆望。

「不對…」伊格爾輕聲說道。「帕格，你要不要拿一塊起來試試看，這個晶石不簡單。」

看起來單純，然而卻非這回事。

不然如果只是普通物件，精靈沒必要如此大費周章。

「誒誒居然Cue我？呃可以啊。」帕格也沒有想太多。

帕格捏起其中一顆晶石，三人嘟眼直瞧。

輕微的嗡嗡聲響起，晶石逐漸發出銀色的光芒，還釋出一股不明的力量。空間一陣漣漪，規律地振動，三人開始感到難受。

「這到底是…什麽……」星焰發出慘叫，然後直挺挺地倒下去。

只是眨眼功夫。

「我說…哎！阿焰！阿焰！」帕格嚇了一跳，差點要把晶石摔掉。

「他沒事。」忽地一個陌生聲音響起，令兩少年吃驚。

伊格爾與扶著星焰的帕格，訝異地看著面前突然出現的身影。

銀髮金眼、外貌有如人類女性，全身閃爍銀芒的靈體懸浮著，望著兩少年。

「請問您是……」伊格爾戰戰兢兢。

『我的名字是列克拉涅．擇爾，不好意思，要讓你的弟弟暫時先昏睡了。』好聽的聲音自靈體口中道出，聽來還有些無奈。

一言畢，兩少年睜大雙眼。

「「您是…輪、輪迴神……」」幾乎同時驚呼的叫聲。

---

雲霆淵，燄雷龍族群居地。

夜色已深。

伊凡身受重傷，一手按住左肩，有些踉蹌地走著。張燈結綵的主宅就在不遠處，自己得趕緊過去警告所有人。

淵澤的水霧迷濛著視線，連路也有些看不清了。伊凡咬牙，硬是再張開一道陣式。

「移位，起！」低喝著，消失在原地。

---

「累啊。」哈欠。

「兄弟撐著點，午夜就換班了。」拍腦袋拍腦袋。

「今晚時間過的特別慢啊…嗷！痛！」不小心撞到牆上呼痛著。

主宅中站崗的侍衛們正瀰漫著一股瞌睡的氣氛。

噗颯。突然的響聲。

「哪個兄弟打呼嚕的聲音……呼啊！」侍衛隊長昏昏欲睡的轉動視角。不看還好，一看大驚。

地面上不知什麼時候倒著一個人。身上留有戰鬥過的痕跡，似乎已經失去意識了。

仔細一瞧，這不是前些時候見到的、族長大人的好友伊凡嗎！

「幹嘛啊隊長……」眾侍衛們。

「喂喂你們還睡！給我醒來！」隊長這會完全醒來了。「族長大人的朋友受重傷啦，救人要緊！否則全去給族長夫人當下酒菜去！」

下酒？

侍衛馬上一凜，連忙救人去也。

---

迷茫霧氣漫漫，森林詭譎至極。

「沒有風……。」一個立在樹梢的身影，淡淡地說著。

有種奇怪的感覺。原本自己長久以來居住的此地是如此平靜，但是卻像是池塘中被丟入了石子一般，開始泛起漣漪。

似乎還有可能演變成浪濤？

望向濃密霧氣中隱約能見的一彎新月，瞇細雙眼。

「就讓我看看，會颳來多麼強的風暴吧。」

========================
帕格的風暴FT時間
雖然這區八成不會有獸看，
也沒有獸想回覆我的廢話，
不過我還是要該(吵
天啊！我更了喔喔！(驚恐)(不對
太咖心了！到底！世足愉悅！(?
好啦亂入了什麼呵呵。
這章有點，呃是非常煎熬
謝斯坦伯伯這回被我開遮罩了，下次才會再讓他講講古(被龍囚
還有路恩。(?
路恩在哪裡，絕對難不倒你(去死
這次就這樣吧((逃走
西荷大戰我來啦(######
_帕格薩斯，061320142222

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的一章出啦～

真是期待最後那個想要刮起風的人是誰呢XD

然後呢

「「「知道了……」」」馬上老實起來的少年們。

其實不用這麼多的「」號阿，只需要一個就行了

如果要描述很多人說同一句話，只要寫成：XXXX們異口同聲地說道

這樣，就行啦

期待下篇。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 新的一章出啦～
> 
> 真是期待最後那個想要刮起風的人是誰呢XD
> 
> 然後呢
> 
> 「「「知道了……」」」馬上老實起來的少年們。
> 
> 其實不用這麼多的「」號阿，只需要一個就行了
> ...


謝謝蒼狼哥的回覆www
其實那個謎之角色(?)已經被我cue了(喂
另外建議我收下了ww其實也是第一次這樣子打標點...下次一定注意。
感謝閱讀與建議ww

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.12

夜已深。

輪迴神殿密室。
周遭水晶明明滅滅。只見一位白色毛髮的狼獸盤膝於地，平展著骨翼，雙手結印正在修煉。

正是冥想著的蒼煌。

一處的水晶光芒突地暗淡，同一時間蒼煌睜開雙眼。

「找到了…」揚起眉頭略略驚訝了下，蒼煌中止了修煉動作。收斂身形，站起身子向室外步去。

找到了。居然是找到了麼。

「團長閣下！」思恦之中，一位身著騎士裝備的少女見到蒼煌，連忙跑了過來。手中還抓著一顆熒熒發光的通訊水晶，似乎剛剛與外方連絡過。

「有什麼事？」回過神，蒼煌回應。

「團長閣下，精靈皇使節通知，已經知曉巡禮者身份並確認無誤。」少女頷首，手中的通訊水晶遞出。「並且想與您略為討論。」

蒼煌會意，很快接過。

「您好，請問是輪迴神殿蒼煌閣下嗎？」悅耳的問候聲，正是先前將小盒子贈與帕格的精靈皇使者。

「是的。」蒼煌讓少女離開，自己往辦公處走去。

「想必閣下也有所覺察吧？巡禮者入世一事。」精靈頓了下。

「在下直話直說，巡禮者之一位於燄雷龍族，已經由在下親自確認無誤。」

「什麼？」天底下不會有如此巧合的事實吧。蒼煌壓住自己的一絲訝異，再問。「請問是何許龍也？」

「號稱魔法天賦潛力極高， 當今燄雷龍族的大皇子殿下，帕格薩斯。」精靈的聲音透露喜悅。

這下子蒼煌也無言了。

「是精靈皇指示的嗎？」想不出其它可能性了。

「是的。時逢燄雷皇祭，便派遣在下贈禮祝賀。閣下會親自前來確認嗎？」精靈說。

「會盡快過去的。另外，感謝精靈王與您的幫助，我輪迴神殿會謹記這份大恩。」蒼煌笑了一下。

「那麼，先這樣吧。在下先收線了。」精靈愉悅地說。

……

「那個……團長閣下您……」見蒼煌在結束通話後沉默無語，少女遲疑著開口。

「我沒事。吩咐通訊部的各位繼續注意，我有事去東北一趟。」蒼煌搖搖頭，將水晶遞回。

「既然一位已經確定，那麼另一位會是……」

---

無論有沒有唸書，全采世的居民都知道這世界有個輪迴神，更知道祂的名諱。此時聽見，大出兩人意料之外。

『真是，別那樣叫我。』難為情的搖搖頭，列克拉涅困擾地說。『現在也只不過是分身，叫我璇楷就好。』

頓了頓，列克拉涅繼續說道。
『你們可知道，這兩塊晶石的含義與本質？』

兩人搖頭，面露迷惑神色。

『居然不知道？』列克拉涅無奈。『我的神殿什麼都沒說？』

你看看我、我瞄瞄你，傻笑。

『…真是的。』列克拉涅一臉困擾。『時間不多，我就直說…』『你們兩個有資格碰到晶石的原因，是因為你們就是巡禮者。』列克拉涅伸手在兩個少年的額心各點了一下。『也就是承繼我的名號並修正世界之人。』

『怎麽這麼突然……我們還只是……』帕格終於擠出一句話。

『這不是年紀問題。不說了、我的使者們，神殿會告訴你們一切。』靈體語畢，消失在空間之中。

徒留有些呆滯的少年們。

---

謝斯坦回憶著，而烈焰也認真地聆聽。

「……進入嵐翼軍校後，小艾諾安的聰明伶俐令大家都印象深刻。武藝也十分高強，連大他三屆的學長姊也都敗在他手下。」

「可惜的是，後來因為身邊不乏讚美的緣故，艾諾安變得十分驕傲，認為校內完全沒有他的對手。因此……」

=

身為艾諾安的指導教官，在多次由別龍反應後，我決定找他談談。

==

依稀可憶起，那是個有些薄霧的早晨。

謝斯坦一大早便身著筆挺軍服，佇立在教學競技場邊等候著。

半晌，天空中飛來一位身著新兵制服，擁有金色毛髮與銀綠色鱗甲的年輕龍獸。

正是艾諾安。

「早安，你來啦。」謝斯坦瞥見，沉聲說著。

「謝斯坦教官！早……安。」艾諾安心情似乎很好的樣子，但是看見教官嚴肅的表情，雀躍言語卡在半路上就語氣直落。

「老實點站好，教官有事要和你好好談。」謝斯坦說，嘆了口氣。「艾諾安，你知道為什麼教官要這麼一大早就叫你起床單獨集合嗎？」

艾諾安搖搖頭，攤爪表示不清楚。

「最近你的表現…有點太放肆了，下士。」謝斯坦說，直視著年輕龍獸灰色的眼睛。「要知道，成為一個好軍官的要件中，驕傲是必要但是卻也是最不必要的東西。」

「為什麽？教官，我贏了那些總是高高在上鼻孔看獸的學長姊，不能感到驕傲嗎？」艾諾安不解地叫著。「大家讚揚我，因為只有我可以打敗他們，這樣子我不可以炫耀嗎？」

「當然不可以。教官固然對於你下剋上完勝的事情感到欣慰，但是不能因此而自滿。」謝斯坦說。
「人類有句話這麼說的：人外有人，天外有天。」
「你在我們嵐翼軍校的學員之中可能最強，但是外面的世界更加廣闊，有更多比你更強的英雄豪傑。如此的傲氣只會被認為是夜郎自大，是沒有必要的。知道嗎？」

艾諾安一臉的不服氣，看起來反倒有些委屈。

「教官，是不是我要等到成為世界上最強的、沒有人敢反對我的時候，才可以驕傲？」他說著。
「…要等你到那個境界時，你自己就會知道了。」謝斯坦愣了愣，並沒有直接回答。

這回答似乎……哪裡怪怪的。

當時謝斯坦卻全然不察，認為自己多心了而不多作聯想。

「謝斯坦教官，你是所有教官裡最強的對不對？」艾諾安突然說道。

「算是吧，怎麼了？」謝斯坦一呆。

連續七年的嵐翼軍校總教官，側面証實了謝斯坦驚人的實力。

艾諾安究竟是…

「我只要打敗教官，就不會反對我的實力了對吧……」喃喃自語著，艾諾安眼神中閃爍著危險的光芒。

「教官，我要對您……提出挑戰！」

---

回到現今時間，皇祭開始前六小時。

前廳的喧囂自然引起族長夏雷諾的注意。

「兄弟啊，你究竟是……」夏雷諾站在客房中伊凡的床榻邊，一邊還站著帕格兄弟與伊格爾，表情都顯示著擔心。

夏雷諾在侍衛隊長稟報後馬上派員封鎖消息並治療伊凡。

奇怪的是，伊凡並沒有特別明顯的外傷，卻是昏迷不醒。

「爸爸，伊凡怎麼了…」帕格拉扯夏雷諾的衣角。「快要死掉了嗎？」

「嘖，小孩子別亂說話。」夏雷諾皺眉。「你們三個，知不知道伊凡為什麼會出去轉？」

「我不確定啦，不過知道的話爸爸我幹嘛問你。」帕格翻白眼。

「哈嗚……不知道嘎。」星焰睡眼惺忪。

「夏雷諾先生……我想我知道。」伊格爾說，臉色凝重。

在剛剛輪迴神離開之後，不知不覺已經半夜了。驚魂甫定地稍微討論過後，本來決定皇祭後乾脆一起找輪迴神殿的人問清楚，卻在商量時被燄雷的族長通知伊凡出事的消息。

正好星焰也醒了，三個少年立馬趕來。

「記得伊凡說你是他的弟弟吧？」夏雷諾嘆了口氣，望向狼耳輕輕顫動的少年。

「既然知情，那麼知道多少，通通都說出來吧。」

=========================
帕格的FT時間
呀嘿這裡是帕格，更新so happy(被揍飛
西班牙出局回家義大利輸哥斯大黎加，好傷心…
幸好法國贏了！不過要和瑞士廝殺，我該幫哪邊加油(痛哭
好啦好啦不聊世足了回歸正題。
這章好和平，一邊校稿一邊OS(?
本來昨天要更不過因為某事ryyyy，所以改到今天更(懂者恆懂)
然後這章…看得我自己都好累(X
愉悅的精靈還有神還有老故事和重傷的某伊，故事講完了。
(被拉黑)
下一章才會有打鬥，所以要忍耐一下，我會盡快更……咳，可以的話啦(苦笑)。
先這樣吧，我去舔舔我的日本球衣先(跑走)(不
By帕格， 213420140621

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

骨翼？

我的翅膀怎麼變成骨翼啦XDD

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads2/9de77cc3a2.png

我是有『翼膜』的喔XD

和蝙蝠翼類似這樣～

期待下一篇

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

看完了，感覺展開有些快，算是有現實感覺的措手不及吧?
或許要有設定集會比較好了解作者想敘述的世界，目前我最關心的是，既然神現身得如此之快，那凡人會怎麼應對呢?
期待下章囉，至於對白有一些卡卡的，可能這章發出來的時候，校對的時間比較少？

----------


## 帕格薩斯

Chapt.13

伊凡雖然正在昏迷，意識卻是十分清楚。詭異的是，現階段能聽到週圍說話的聲音，身軀卻無法動彈。

『怎麼搞的吶……』一邊無奈地想著，一邊嘗試審視自己體內的狀態，伊凡絲毫不敢怠慢。

只見在伊凡自身的審視之下，體內的空間屬性能量正一如往常地恢復著，緩緩旋轉的能量漩渦中，卻夾雜了幾絲虛無之火的火花，時而躍起，時而鑽入那磅礡而內斂的能量之內一同運行。

糟糕了。

之前和艾諾安的戰鬥之中，已經不小心被他把虛無給傳遞入體，現在……

不太妙。

因為與生俱來的空間屬性並不會排斥虛無，反而有吸收轉化的作用，自己的空間屬性已經不如以往純粹。

真正要說的話的確無法判斷這樣的結果是好是壞，但是就現階段而言自身已經負傷。即使探知到艾諾安即將可能的行動，也無法阻止。

……

「夏雷諾先生，是這樣的……」伊格爾說道，「那時候……」

努力使自己平穩下來，狼尾卻還是僵硬地間接表達了情緒。

伊格爾把自接待賓客時開始的狀況一五一十地講了出來，不過卻將關於輪迴神和星焰昏倒的事略過不說。

帕格也總算開始認真回想當時的細節，整個事件的前景逐漸鮮明起來。

「焚燒鱗片嗎。難道是真龍火？」夏雷諾眉關深鎖，思忖著。「不可能，那是日炎龍族的高位者與龍神祝福之下才能使用的聖火。那就只可能是……」

異界火？

「爸爸，伊凡是不是有空間屬性呀？」帕格突然問道。

「有啊。怎麼啦？」夏雷諾回了聲。

這回換帕格糾起眉毛。

真龍火除外，異界火顧名思義是來自非自然界而是從異空間引來的火焰。空間之間或是位面之間之所以是一片虛無的原因，便是因為這樣的火焰四處灼燒的緣故。空間穿越或條約之所以會如此危險，不只是空間亂流，更大的原因是因為永不停歇地燃燒著的異界之火。

任何被它燒到的物質或非物質都會回歸為虛無，甚至能將靈魂完全毀滅阻止其墮入輪迴。古籍裡甚至記載，異界火甚至擁有控制心靈的力量，最終將生命體變為虛無之身。

正因為這樣的危險性，自古以來雖有歷代強者想御其為己用，卻往往先後落得被反噬而死甚至被拖入空間裂縫中的殘局。

因此……

若是真正掌握異界火的強者已經出現在這采世，那就代表著——世界將要陷入浩劫之中。

將大致上的推論侃侃而談，只見現場眾人都神色緊張起來。

「伊凡哥……」伊格爾擔心地輕聲喊著。

「如果你真的被這樣的一個強者給盯上了，我們又該怎麼辦才好……」

---

時間回到一百一十七年前，嵐翼龍族。

艾諾安向謝斯坦發出挑戰之後，消息很快的傳開。

「聽說了嗎？那個很囂張的學弟要向老謝發出挑戰！」

「有啊怎麼沒有，那隻小龍很強，不知道教官會怎麼應對啊？」

但是，本以為應該只是點到為止的指導戰，卻是硬拖了近百回合。

「雙翼飛刃！」艾諾安喝道，拍起翅膀自空中向下拋射出齊排匕首。

謝斯坦不閃不躲，只一揮爪便把整排銳器全都捲入氣流拋去一旁。接著單腳一蹬，纏上暴風的手爪抵上以萬鈞之姿衝擊而來的龍翅。

艾諾安咬牙，加重下衝力道。

「孩子，收手吧！」謝斯坦說道，硬是接下了攻擊。一側一轉，反爪扣住還準備下波攻勢的爪子。

「教官！我還沒有輸！我還……」艾諾安急了，手爪掙扎顫抖。

對上教官，艾諾安使出渾身解數，把自己認為最具殺傷力與攻擊性的招式與戰術都施加給了面前的「軍校第一」。

然而，宛如泥牛入海一般，在謝斯坦面前再華麗或是繁複的攻擊幾乎都化為泡影。明明只是簡單的以爪格擋和天生的屬性之力，最多再加上氣障護體，艾諾安卻是束手無策，懊惱不已。

「化繁為簡……」謝斯坦招出五面氣障壁，封住艾諾安。

「當你能將最基本的攻擊化為最有威力的招式時——方有成就。」

艾諾安的前後左右與上方都被封鎖，氣急敗壞不已，卻還是不得不承認自己的失敗。

「教官，我——輸了！！」艾諾安咬牙迸出一句低吼。

氣障散去，年輕龍獸的眼神除了不屈以外，更略過幾絲憤怒與怨氣。

然而謝斯坦忙著向鬥技場管理者溝通，並沒有注意到這樣的負面情緒……。

=

「艾諾安輸給您了，後來呢？」烈焰很認真地聽著，問道。

終於降落到嵐翼龍族中樞地帶，兩龍一邊快步走著，一邊談著往事。

「那一戰，於大家眼中艾諾安本應是輸得心服口服、沒有任何異議才是。」謝斯坦說。「軍校裡，輸了不該有任何怨言，必須要承認自己的失敗並加以改過，並擇日再向原本的挑戰對象討教。」

「然而，艾諾安似乎無法接受自己輸掉的事實。」

「這……」烈焰伸爪抹了抹臉。

輸掉了卻沒有接受自己的錯失，如此並非善事。難道，這就是開始有所偏差的原因嗎？

---

大陸西北疆域，麻凌山脈，一處隱密的山洞中。 

擁有距離遠古時代傳承至今的迷蹤古森，麻凌山脈的名字雖然不太響亮，卻是大陸上的旅行者與傭兵團避之唯恐不及的凶煞地域。很難想像如今的此處，卻有人膽敢進入。

「艾諾安。交代你去做的事，進度如何了？可有確實掌握巡禮降世之處？」偌大的洞穴裡，低聲卻充滿著壓迫感的話語緩緩落下。

「總管大人，小的暫時無法確切知道巡禮者為何人何族。」緩緩回答的正是方才不久前，打傷伊凡還全身而退的艾諾安。

「巡禮降世的消息，已經有不少種族耳聞。那麼，你要何時給神殿滿意的回覆？」另一個隱隱有著威壓的聲音，口氣十分不善的問。

「副團長閣下請息怒。小的已經掌握到一個極其重要的消息，或許能讓您稍稍滿意。」艾諾安淡淡地回答，「探子回報，巡禮者最有可能出現的時間及地點，是不久後燄雷龍族舉辦的『皇祭』。屆時，將有許多勢力前往，但是可以肯定的是，與之相關引發波瀾的還有雲霆淵澤下的神祕傳承。」

「神秘傳承？」

「冒險者們盛傳著，由風暴鸞鳶世代守護的雲霆淵澤之中，藏有異煞的墓府。而在前陣子，一股死亡之氣混入了淵澤的霧霾裡，向鄰近地區飄散，似乎是墓將要開啟的徵兆。」艾諾安清清喉嚨。「因此這次的皇祭，勢必將有更多好事者與覬覦的力量干涉，任務可能會受到阻撓。」

異煞。

單單兩字之詞，卻引人心頭一震。

當年死於自己手筆的「異煞」埃羅亞．丹羅，據說正是當代唯一一位巡禮者。而承繼巡禮天命的無一不是藐視整個采世的絕頂強者。

當初異煞之名在埃羅亞問鼎Ｘ級頂峰時不逕而走，除了本身的毒咒與一身鬥氣已無人能出其右之外，最令人垂涎的莫過於他一身彷彿神一般的煉藥之術。

即使這世界上的煉藥師都不願意承認，但是異煞卻是縱橫古今以來第一位將丹方藥理系統化並開創煉藥新路的一代宗師。
一代宗師帶進墳墓中的收藏，必然不差吧？說不准還可能有甚麼絕品丹藥藏於其中！

當然，異煞究竟有怎樣豐富的收藏，無人知曉。但是既然能引多方勢力注意，那這墓倒是值得一闖。

「艾諾安。此行任務，除了確認巡禮者為何許人也以外，便是去那異煞的墓好好的查探，帶點虛空大祭司會需要的東西回來。」

「若有阻擋，格殺勿論。」

===================================
帕格久違的FT時間。
阿囉哈孔邦哇哈囉大家這裡是帕格哇哈哈哈！(被打爆
上一次的更新居然是我高中畢業前，科科(笑屁
還有獸記得啪嘰的文章嗎，應該不記得吼。
今天突然心血來潮就更了，為甚麼靈感總是在期中考時來呢，求解。(。
好囉，歡迎各位留下指教與評論~~~

>>蒼狼哥
我會注意的_(:3
感謝閱讀，我最近的發條著實是鬆了點......

>>卡羅前輩
當初上一張的校對時間的確不夠，近期會對整個到目前的文句做適度的修改與潤飾，還請多多指教了(跪

----------

